# DISCruise 1.0 - 8/24-8/31/2013 Royal Caribbean Cruise Oasis of the Seas



## WebmasterJohn

I am super excited to announce details of our first ever Royal Caribbean Cruise Line Group Sailing.

DISCruise 1.0
August 24, 2013 - August 31, 2013
Oasis of the Seas
7-Night Eastern Caribbean Sailing

Pricing and booking page = http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/rccl1.cfm

We will work on pre and post-cruise nights at the Swan/Dolphin as well as DIS/Dreams transfer options from the Walt Disney World Resort Area.

More details as to onboard activities and events to be released closer to sailing.

I hope you will join us on this super exciting new adventure!!!

*UPDATE 07/22/2012*

I am very pleased and excited to announce that we have already secured reduced rate rooms at the Swan/Dolphin for DISCruise 1.0!!!

We have both pre and post-cruise nights for $120 per night plus all taxes and resort fees.

In addition, we are also taking sign-ups for transportation to/from the WDW area to the port for this cruise.

And, if you *BOOK THIS CRUISE BEFORE 7/31/2012 TRANSFERS ARE FREE!!!!!*

You do not have to sign-up for transfers at this time - but for those who have already booked, or those who will book before 7/31/2012, we will provide FREE TRANSPORTATION to/from the WDW area to the cruise.

Awesome deal right?

Pre & post-cruise stays as well as transportation can be booked here http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/DisCruise10/DisCruise10_start.cfm

(This information has also been sent directly to all cruises booked so far via email)

*UPDATE 08/01/2012*

*FREE TRANSFER OFFER EXTENDED - BOOK THIS CRUISE BEFORE 8/15/2012 AND TRANSFERS ARE FREE!!!!!*

You do not have to sign-up for transfers at this time - but for those who have already booked, or those who will book before 8/15/2012, we will provide FREE TRANSPORTATION to/from the WDW area to the cruise.

Awesome deal right?

Pre & post-cruise stays as well as transportation can be booked here http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/DisCruise10/DisCruise10_start.cfm

*UPDATE 06/13/2013*

*DISCruise 1.0
Schedule of Events*
*NOTE*:  Details have still not been worked out for the wine tasting.  If you are interested and not already signed up please contact Tracey at TraceyH@DreamsUnlmitedTravel.com


*August 24, 2013: Ft. Lauderdale/Embarkation*
*1PM - 3PM - Registration/credential distribution *- Brilliance Conference Room  Deck 3 Forward
Come by to pick up your credentials and meet the team.  Plus we might have some surprises for you!!

*August 25, 2013: Nassau, Bahamas*
*3PM  5PM - Ice Cream Social * Dazzles  Deck 8 Aft
Come and meet your fellow cruisers and the podcast team in a fun setting where we will be making our own sundaes!!!

*August 26, 2013: At Sea*
*2PM  4PM - Rebooking Seminar * Blaze Nightcub  Deck 4 Forward
Tracey Heinrichs and other members of the Dreams Unlimited Travel team will be on hand to answer your questions about rebooking a future Royal Caribbean Line vacation. Learn the differences of rebooking an RCCL versus a DCL cruise onboard and take advantage of some great onboard booking offers from RCCL.

*August 27, 2013: Charlotte Amalie, St. Thomas*
*OPEN  We have a room (Comedy Live Club) from 2PM  5PM *if anyone has something they want to do/host please let me know and I would be happy to try and coordinate that for you

*August 28, 2013: Philipsburg, St. Maarten*
*OPEN  We have a room (Comedy Live Club) from 2PM  5PM *if anyone has something they want to do/host please let me know and I would be happy to try and coordinate that for you

*6PM  11PM  Specialty Group Dinner  Giovannis Table * Deck 8  Central Park
We have bought out this entire specialty restaurant for the whole evening so we can all eat together like one, giant, dysfunctional Italian family.  Members of the podcast team will be there all evening.

*August 29, 2013: At Sea*
*9:15AM ???  All Access Tour  You must sign-up in advance for this  space is limited.*This is the tentative time/date for the All Access Tour (this cant be confirmed by RCCL until we are onboard).  This is only for folks who have signed up in advance. If you are interested please contact Tracey Heinrichs at TraceyH@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com for details.  *Closed toe shoes and long pants required for this tour. *If you didnt sign up before we reached our limit, speak to guest services about joining one of the other times offered.  A separate fee of $150 per person applies.

*3PM  5PM  Bingo for Give Kids the World * Jazz on 4 - Deck 4 Forward
This private bingo session just for our group will be hosted by RCCL staff and the podcast team to raise money for Give Kids the World.  Prizes will be donated by Dreams Unlimited Travel and the DIS and all proceeds raised from the sale of bingo cards will go to Give Kids the World.  This could be your chance to win an awesome prize!!! Bring Cash as these cant be charged to your stateroom account.

*August 30, 2013: At Sea*
1PM  3PM Live Podcast - Dazzles  Deck 8 Aft
Come join the entire team for a live recording of the DISUnplugged Podcast. You never know what might happen!!

*August 31, 2013: Ft. Lauderdale /Debarkation*
For those using DIS/Dreams transportation after the cruise, members of the team will be outside of the terminal to assist you in getting to your next destination.

*UPDATE 07/16/2013*

It's time to sign up for credentials!!!

Simply go to this page http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/DisCruise10/DisCruise10_start.cfm and log in using your reservation ID and password.

If you dont know your reservation number and/or password just use the link on that page and we will send you a reminder.

Once you log in you will see a button that says Sign Up for Credentials.  Click it and follow the instructions.

(This information has also been sent to all cruisers via email)


----------



## Bornteach

John - Did I miss a post?  I thought this was going to be in July?


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks for the info John.  

Is there a deck plan available for these ships so we can see where these different cabin categories are located?


----------



## OKW Lover

Answered my own question.  Google is your friend.  

Here is a link to the Oasis Deck Plans on the Royal Caribbean site.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Bornteach said:


> John - Did I miss a post?  I thought this was going to be in July?



We originally were looking at late June/early July sailing but we were having trouble getting appropriate inventory for that sail date; specifically we could not get any staterooms that slept 3 or more in the lesser expensive categories.

This is the reason for the delay in getting the information out.  We had to find a sailing in the summer that not only had good pricing but had the inventory we wanted to accommodate our families sailing at that time.

We talk about this in this weeks show.


----------



## Bornteach

Bummer...   That puts us out.

We will live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

OKW Lover said:


> Thanks for the info John.
> 
> Is there a deck plan available for these ships so we can see where these different cabin categories are located?



Here are some links that might help:

http://www.royalcaribbean.com/multimedia/virtualTour/ship.do?shipClassCode=OA

http://www.royalcaribbean.com/findacruise/ships/ship/decks/deck/home.do?shipCode=OA


----------



## Cherinva

I need to think about this.....


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks John.  

Spent some time looking at these deck plans and found them very intricate.  Hard to follow at times, but in the end wound up requesting a D7.  We went for looking at the ocean rather than the (unique) view of the atrium area because we like being on a ship more than being in a city.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Cherinva said:


> I need to think about this.....



Don't think too long


----------



## Justin Jett

Hmmmmmmmm.......go back to school or go on a DIS cruise? That is the question facing me.


----------



## dmwang9

WebmasterJohn said:


> August 24, 2013 - August 31, 2013



Rats, this conflicts with the start of the school year where I teach. Unless there's a major change in the 2013-14 school year calendar (which hasn't shifted much in the 8 years I've been there), that's my first week of classes.



On the plus side, this means that I get to do lots more research on How to Get My Disney Fix for that summer.


----------



## thegales

Yep, I think we will need to skip due to school starting as well.

But one question on the deck plans.  The color for D4 and D7 is very similar, so it is hard to tell the difference.  Are there any D7 that connect, or only D4?


----------



## OKW Lover

Noticed an previously unmentioned feature of this ship - cupcakes!  On Deck 5 midship there is the Cupcake Cupboard.


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

Just submitted our request and I'm so excited!  Finally get to attend a DIS event!  Plus, my husband's birthday will be during the cruise too.  What a great birthday present!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

Hey Everyone!  Just wanted to let you know I do have your requests and I am working on them.  RCCL has a great online system for groups and I am learning its little quirks!

Didn't want you all to think I am ignoring you!!!  Confirmations should be out by the end of the day tomorrow!

So excited to be doing something new and can't wait for this cruise.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I think this may work for us.


----------



## Wimpy

Nice, get to celebrate my birthday in St. Thomas and finally get to go to a DIS event.  Only problem it's over a year away.  Anyone know how to modify the space time continuum?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mommy2tati

I've been dying to sail either Oasis or Allure! But dangit I'll be on the Fantasy those same exact dates!


----------



## bkoehl

Rats!  We were thinking about changing our Aug 2013 Fantasy sailing to this one but with it overlapping with the start of school we are out.  Bummer.


----------



## NWOhioAngela

Well, DUH! No wonder the prices for quads were lower. Kids are back in school then and who pulls their kids out the first week of school? Not very well thought out date change!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

NWOhioAngela said:


> Well, DUH! No wonder the prices for quads were lower. Kids are back in school then and who pulls their kids out the first week of school? Not very well thought out date change!



The issue with the earlier date is that we could get very few cabins that sleep 3 or 4 guests (wasn't about price, we just couldn't get any!). Therefore we couldn't accomodate very many families at all.  This is true for most of the summer sailings. 

In many areas, school actually doesn't go back until after Labour Day.  

If there is one thing we have learned, there will never be the perfect date for everyone.  While the end of June may have been more ideal, if we couldn't get cabins to sleep families it wouldn't have worked anyway.


----------



## Mickeefan

Wimpy said:


> Nice, get to celebrate my birthday in St. Thomas and finally get to go to a DIS event.  Only problem it's over a year away.  Anyone know how to modify the space time continuum?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It does seem like a long way away, but I need the time to save some money for drinks on board...


----------



## Wimpy

We will need to as well.  Normally have aback that we put pocket change in and use that for extra fun money on trips.  Amazing how much change adds up over a year or so.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

NWOhioAngela said:


> Well, DUH! No wonder the prices for quads were lower. Kids are back in school then and who pulls their kids out the first week of school? Not very well thought out date change!



I'm sorry if you think this was not well thought out.

We actually spent months working with RCCL on trying to get a group date that we thought would benefit the most people.

As Tracey mentioned, we had a big issue getting quad space staterooms on any sail date over the summer.  So while it might have been a 'better' date for some it would have been prohibitive for familes of 3 or more to travel.  They would have had to book 2 staterooms instead of one and in some cases pay a single supplement on the second stateroom.

Some dates were so expensive (double and more the pricing we have now) that even if we had the perfect date and the perfect inventory we would have shut many people out of affording to go.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Wimpy said:


> Amazing how much change adds up over a year or so.



Maybe not enough for the Owner's Suite with Balcony, though.


----------



## NWOhioAngela

DSNYDREAMER said:


> The issue with the earlier date is that we could get very few cabins that sleep 3 or 4 guests (wasn't about price, we just couldn't get any!). Therefore we couldn't accomodate very many families at all.  This is true for most of the summer sailings.
> 
> In many areas, school actually doesn't go back until after Labour Day.
> 
> If there is one thing we have learned, there will never be the perfect date for everyone.  While the end of June may have been more ideal, if we couldn't get cabins to sleep families it wouldn't have worked anyway.



Thanks, Tracy. When I heard Pete say the dates had changed because "we had some pricing issues and we decided to switch the dates so it would be better for people with kids" I thought that meant it was about pricing. 

To those families who can go--have a great time. No way we can pull kids out of school the first week.


----------



## disneyholic family

looking at the deck plan, it seems there are two banks of elevators - one set seems to be sort of towards the aft, and the other set between fore and midship....
anyone know if one or the other location is preferred?


----------



## disneyholic family

i know there are cabins that have the bed by the balcony and others that have the sofa by the balcony...

i think i'd prefer having the sofa by the balcony...

is there a reason i might not like that configuration?


----------



## disneyholic family

okie dokie - i've submitted my reservation request!!!!!

woo hoo!!!!!! i am sooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!  

only about 401 days to go or something like that!!


----------



## Silverfox97

bkoehl said:
			
		

> Rats!  We were thinking about changing our Aug 2013 Fantasy sailing to this one but with it overlapping with the start of school we are out.  Bummer.



Hi Becky!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

NWOhioAngela said:
			
		

> Kids are back in school then and who pulls their kids out the first week of school?!



Not us, that's for sure! I have a friend with 5 kids; she did it last year for a family event & said it was an awful decision.....Kids has a rough time when pulling them out when school first starts.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

DSNYDREAMER said:
			
		

> In many areas, school actually doesn't go back until after Labour Day.



Where is that? Whoever they are - they are lucky!! I've always been in school in August. So is DD. (Well, except when I went to Ohio State - we started at the END of September!!!)

For us, pricing is higher than what we are used to on DCL as well - We currently have 2 cruises scheduled on the Fantasy in balcony rooms (cat 5E) & each sailing is about $600 less give or take than this RCI sailing total for the 3 of us comparing a balcony cabin also, not to mention the higher OBC (over $400) we receive for each sailing (covering tips, Palo, & more....) as well.

For all of you that can go, have a great time!!! We'll still be in PCC 4.0, then again on the Fantasy on Spring Break in March, then again in Oct., then hopefully Spring Break 2014, then summer break Aug 2014......

You all enjoy - I know you will 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Silverfox, most of the Northeast goes back the Wednesday after Labor Day.


----------



## Silverfox97

roomthreeseventeen said:
			
		

> Silverfox, most of the Northeast goes back the Wednesday after Labor Day.



Lucky!!!! 

Never got that lucky in Ohio & neither is DD in Florida. Always thought it was kinda dumb to to school for a few days then be off for Labor Day. Would be easier to just go back Tues or Wed after like y'all!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneyholic family

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Silverfox, most of the Northeast goes back the Wednesday after Labor Day.



that's true in michigan as well....at least when we used to live there..


----------



## auroralark

Do I have to pay for a 1 year old? Do I need a cabin for 3 or more or can we fit in a cabin for 2? Am I crazy for even thinking about bringing a 1 year old?!  (She'll be almost 14 months actually.)


----------



## Wimpy

auroralark said:
			
		

> Do I have to pay for a 1 year old? Do I need a cabin for 3 or more or can we fit in a cabin for 2? Am I crazy for even thinking about bringing a 1 year old?!  (She'll be almost 14 months actually.)



Better to bring her than leave her at the pier. (podcast from 5/9 - news)


----------



## auroralark

Wimpy said:
			
		

> Better to bring her than leave her at the pier. (podcast from 5/9 - news)



Haha, no. She would be left at home with grandma!


----------



## Wimpy

auroralark said:
			
		

> Do I have to pay for a 1 year old? Do I need a cabin for 3 or more or can we fit in a cabin for 2? Am I crazy for even thinking about bringing a 1 year old?!  (She'll be almost 14 months actually.)



I did a quick search and found this:

http://www.royalcaribbean.com/custo...ricing&faqId=233&faqSubjectId=321&faqType=faq

So it looks like you would need to pay for her.  I think you would be ok with one state room, but don't hold me to that.  I don't have kids.


----------



## wdwworld

Im in  
Can't wait.
I hope the team comes up with some awsome activities for us.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

auroralark said:


> Do I have to pay for a 1 year old? Do I need a cabin for 3 or more or can we fit in a cabin for 2? Am I crazy for even thinking about bringing a 1 year old?!  (She'll be almost 14 months actually.)



You do have to pay the third person rate for a 1 year old.  You are able to book one of the doubles as we can add a crib to one of those.  The rate would still be for 3 however.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

An update....

Due to group restrictions, we are going to need everyone sailing added at the time of booking.  If you are booking for one person now and know there will be a second person, the reservation has to be booked for 2. If you don't have a name for the second cruiser yet, we can deal with that.  If you are a family of 3 or 4, you will have to book for everyone to hold space.

Triple and Quad space is limited, it is not like DCL where all cabins at least sleep 3.  There are many categories on the Oasis that only sleep 2.  

We can always remove names later if someone can't go, but we may not be able to add names in the future!


----------



## auroralark

DSNYDREAMER said:
			
		

> You do have to pay the third person rate for a 1 year old.  You are able to book one of the doubles as we can add a crib to one of those.  The rate would still be for 3 however.



Thank you! I think we'd probably leave her with her grandparents. I don't think a cruise is worth it with a baby.


----------



## msjuyamc

I booked my cruise and I can't wait for this trip  I don't post often as you can see by my numbers, but I can't wait to meet and travel with a bunch of DISers.  This will be my first solo trip ever, but I am really excited about this cruise and how alone can I be with a few Hundred DISers along banana:.

Kim


----------



## disneyholic family

msjuyamc said:


> I booked my cruise and I can't wait for this trip  I don't post often as you can see by my numbers, but I can't wait to meet and travel with a bunch of DISers.  This will be my first solo trip ever, but I am really excited about this cruise and how alone can I be with a few Hundred DISers along banana:.
> 
> Kim



i think i'm going to go solo too!!!!


----------



## Kimberle

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Silverfox, most of the Northeast goes back the Wednesday after Labor Day.



Not true. I live in the Northeast. All schools around here start the last week in August. 

We're out too....    Have fun, those that can go.


----------



## Wimpy

Just got our confirmation.  Now begins the long wait.  Just 400 days left.


----------



## msjuyamc

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> i think i'm going to go solo too!!!!



Just got confirmation, hope to see you on board.

Kim


----------



## Mickeefan

Got my confirmation, too. Can't wait!


----------



## disneyholic family

got my confirmation too!!


----------



## twob4him

So sad I am going to miss yet another event


----------



## DisneyKevin

Kimberle said:


> Not true. I live in the Northeast. All schools around here start the last week in August.
> 
> We're out too....    Have fun, those that can go.



In the Albany, NY area (also in the Northest), school begins September 5th or 6th.

So it's different all over.


----------



## WebmasterJohn




----------



## OKW Lover

Free transfers!  That is an awesome deal.


----------



## Shogo

I am finally taking the plunge, and going on a Dis Cruise.  The price is right, I have wanted to go on the Oasis since it was launched, and I need a vacation.

Might add a few days at the World as well!


----------



## disneyholic family

thanks for the free transfers for those of us that signed up early John!!!!  that's amazing!!!! 
all the way to port everglades!!! woo hoo!! (how long does that take???)


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> thanks for the free transfers for those of us that signed up early John!!!!  that's amazing!!!!
> all the way to port everglades!!! woo hoo!! (how long does that take???)



I agree, love the free transfers!!!  Thanks John (and the rest of the team)!


----------



## mikelan6

Can I get a credit if I didn't use the free transfers?  I live about ten miles from the port.  LOL


----------



## NWOhioAngela

disneyholic family said:


> all the way to port everglades!!! woo hoo!! (how long does that take???)



Should be close to 3.5 hours???


----------



## WebmasterJohn

disneyholic family said:


> thanks for the free transfers for those of us that signed up early John!!!!  that's amazing!!!!
> all the way to port everglades!!! woo hoo!! (how long does that take???)



It's 3.5 hours of straight driving.  I haven't spoken with the bus company about details yet but I assume we will have to build in a rest stop/break along the way so count on at least 4.

But think of how much fun a bus load of DISers will be for 4 hours


----------



## WebmasterJohn

mikelan6 said:


> Can I get a credit if I didn't use the free transfers?  I live about ten miles from the port.  LOL



Sadly, no.

Think of it as one more incentive for you to move close to WDW


----------



## mikelan6

WebmasterJohn said:


> Sadly, no.
> 
> Think of it as one more incentive for you to move close to WDW



Darn.  How about if I stand by the side of the road and you all pick me up?


----------



## msjuyamc

Loving that free transfer.  Thanks John.
 Kim


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterJohn said:


> It's 3.5 hours of straight driving.  I haven't spoken with the bus company about details yet but I assume we will have to build in a rest stop/break along the way so count on at least 4.
> 
> But think of how much fun a bus load of DISers will be for 4 hours



amazing fun John!!!! and if i actually make it to this cruise, i will be so far beyond seventh heaven - i'll float all the way to the ship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

i can't imagine anything more fun than 4 hours with disers - wherever it is...on a bus, on a ship, in a plane, on a train (and you can even serve me green eggs and ham)....


----------



## disneyholic family

mikelan6 said:


> Darn.  How about if I stand by the side of the road and you all pick me up?



wear skates and we'll throw you a rope as we drive by....


----------



## Wimpy

WebmasterJohn said:
			
		

> It's 3.5 hours of straight driving.  I haven't spoken with the bus company about details yet but I assume we will have to build in a rest stop/break along the way so count on at least 4.
> 
> But think of how much fun a bus load of DISers will be for 4 hours



Will it be the party bus?  And will there be a pole on the bus?


----------



## THE3jsmom

I am sad that the cruise has been moved to my kids first week of school  I asked my son if he would be upset for missing the first week of his senior year, he said mom for a cruise no I wouldn't but I am not even going to chance it.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

I would agree, missing the first week of school is just too tough.  Lucky for us, we go back after Labor Day so Benjamin can sail with us.  Otherwise he would have been left behind!!


----------



## wdwworld

I think I am all set.
Got my Central Park balcony room.
Got a couple of days at the Swan.
Got my free transfers.
Now I just need to wait for a year
Thanks for the deals Dreams.


----------



## the.wizard

FYI in RI school is back in on 8/28 which may be why you got better prices this week. I can't believe we are the only state back in school this week.


----------



## disneydaveb

We're in a suburb of Philly and our kids go back to school for 1 or 2 half days during the last week of August. I think it's ridiculous. Just wait until after Labor Day. 
Anyway, I think we are going to book it.


----------



## Mickeefan

A large majority of Central Indiana schools go back next week! Quite a few townships are adopting a "balanced" calendar, i.e. year-round school.


----------



## myweegirls

We're in! Our county in VA is an outlier - we start school the day after Labor Day. As long as that calendar holds for the 2013-2014 school year, we're good to go!

XO
Liz


----------



## myweegirls

We are now pondering whether we're better off doing a pre-night stay at the Swan/Dolphin and taking the bus down and then back to MCO or flying into Fort Lauderdale and doing a shorter transfer from there. My guess is that Dreams isn't going to be organizing transfers from the Fort Lauderale airport to the port and back - John, is that right?

Just weighing 8 hours on a bus with the kiddos...like ya do. 

XO
Liz


----------



## mikelan6

myweegirls said:


> We are now pondering whether we're better off doing a pre-night stay at the Swan/Dolphin and taking the bus down and then back to MCO or flying into Fort Lauderdale and doing a shorter transfer from there. My guess is that Dreams isn't going to be organizing transfers from the Fort Lauderale airport to the port and back - John, is that right?



FYI - The Ft Lauderdale airport is VERY close to Port Everglades.  A taxi from the airport to the port would be between $10 to $15


----------



## disneyholic family

mikelan6 said:


> FYI - The Ft Lauderdale airport is VERY close to Port Everglades.  A taxi from the airport to the port would be between $10 to $15



you can watch the planes taking off on the cruise cam....


----------



## disneyjunkie

I just saw this on facebook.  I can't believe our luck.  A DIS trip,  with a great price, on a huge ship, during school break.

I remember the DISCON days.  I wanted to go on one of those trips soooo bad, but they were never during school breaks.

I go back to work the day after Labor Day and the students return on Thursday.  

What are the deposit requirements for this cruise and final payment date?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

disneyjunkie said:


> I just saw this on facebook.  I can't believe our luck.  A DIS trip,  with a great price, on a huge ship, during school break.
> 
> I remember the DISCON days.  I wanted to go on one of those trips soooo bad, but they were never during school breaks.
> 
> I go back to work the day after Labor Day and the students return on Thursday.
> 
> What are the deposit requirements for this cruise and final payment date?



Here's the link to the pricing page - http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/rccl1.cfm - which also includes the deposit guidelines.

Balance is due 6/1/2013.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Cupcake Shop





Merry-go-round in Boardwalk Area





Solarium/Adult Area





Boardwalk area (Boardwalk View Room Balcony)





Central Park Area (Central Park View Room Balcony)


----------



## disneyholic family

the adult solarium area on RCCL ships is fabulous!! and the one on the Oasis looks even better than that!!!

i think that's where i'm going to live the entire 7 days!!!!!  

so how long do we have to go?????????????????????????????????? 392 days???
i can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Mickeefan

I'm very excited, too. Looking at some pre-cruise nights at Disney. Can we use Magical Express if we book at Swan/Dolphin?

If not, and we choose to stay elsewhere, can we still get the transfer to the port?

Thanks.


----------



## disneyholic family

Mickeefan said:


> If not, and we choose to stay elsewhere, can we still get the transfer to the port?
> 
> Thanks.



i'm staying at art of animation and i signed up for the port transfer from the art of animation (and i saw all the wdw resorts listed as possible for the port transfers)..


----------



## mikelan6

Mickeefan said:


> Can we use Magical Express if we book at Swan/Dolphin



Guests staying at Swan/Dolphin are not eligible for Disney's Magical Express.


----------



## msjuyamc

The adult solarium will be my home away from home for 7nights.

I was wondering if I would be able to get a post cruise transfere to a different resort than my pre cruise transfer.

 I will be arrive the day before staying at the Swan and using the transfer to the port.  I would like to stay two nights post cruise and take advantage of magical express for my return trip to the airport.

Kim


----------



## myweegirls

John, love, you had me at cupcakes! Can't wait...

XO
Liz

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mickeefan

disneyholic family said:


> i'm staying at art of animation and i signed up for the port transfer from the art of animation (and i saw all the wdw resorts listed as possible for the port transfers)..



Thanks! We'll probably be staying at Port Orleans-French Quarter, then.



mikelan6 said:


> Guests staying at Swan/Dolphin are not eligible for Disney's Magical Express.



Thanks! I guess PO-FQ it is!


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

Thanks for posting the pictures John!  So excited for this cruise! 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Wimpy

I can't wait to see the ship.


----------



## Disney Enabler

My husband thought this cruise sounded great so like the good Disney Enabler that I am we now have reservations! Crazy isn't it.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## Shogo

Its over a year from the cruise.  I would like to add a week at the world but would like to wait and see if there are any free dining or discounts that come up for that time of year.  If I sign up for my free transfer now, will it be possible to change it later?
In addition I Keep getting 500 - Internal Server error when trying to access the page to book the transfers.  I have tried multiple browsers and computers.  Any ideas?  

Thanks... Can't wait for the Cruise!


----------



## disneyholic family

Shogo said:


> Its over a year from the cruise.  I would like to add a week at the world but would like to wait and see if there are any free dining or discounts that come up for that time of year.  If I sign up for my free transfer now, will it be possible to change it later?
> In addition I Keep getting 500 - Internal Server error when trying to access the page to book the transfers.  I have tried multiple browsers and computers.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks... Can't wait for the Cruise!



the page opened from the email we were sent


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Shogo said:


> Its over a year from the cruise.  I would like to add a week at the world but would like to wait and see if there are any free dining or discounts that come up for that time of year.  If I sign up for my free transfer now, will it be possible to change it later?
> In addition I Keep getting 500 - Internal Server error when trying to access the page to book the transfers.  I have tried multiple browsers and computers.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks... Can't wait for the Cruise!



The link has been fixed sorry about that.

The free transfers do not expire (as long as you book your cruise before 7/31/2012) so you can wait until you know what your plans are before/after the cruise to sign up.

The only exception will be as we get much closer to the cruise we will need to close-out the transfers so we can complete the contract with the transportation comapny - but we will send MANY emails and warnings before that happens.

I would prefer you wait and sign up for transfers later than sign up now and have to change them.

Thanks
John


----------



## Princessclab

WebmasterJohn said:


> The link has been fixed sorry about that.
> 
> The free transfers do not expire (as long as you book your cruise before 7/31/2012) so you can wait until you know what your plans are before/after the cruise to sign up.
> 
> The only exception will be as we get much closer to the cruise we will need to close-out the transfers so we can complete the contract with the transportation comapny - but we will send MANY emails and warnings before that happens
> 
> Thanks
> John



Thank you John for this information.  I am wondering what the transportation from WDW to the cruise ship means.  What hotels are included or is it the Swan/Dolphin ( which is great) only?  Thank you for your work on this.


----------



## Shogo

WebmasterJohn said:


> The link has been fixed sorry about that.
> 
> The free transfers do not expire (as long as you book your cruise before 7/31/2012) so you can wait until you know what your plans are before/after the cruise to sign up.
> 
> The only exception will be as we get much closer to the cruise we will need to close-out the transfers so we can complete the contract with the transportation comapny - but we will send MANY emails and warnings before that happens.
> 
> I would prefer you wait and sign up for transfers later than sign up now and have to change them.
> 
> Thanks
> John



Thank-you John for the info.  I will indeed wait to book the transfers.
As an FYI, I am still getting the 500 Error following the page where I enter my reservation # and password.  The URL is as follows. 
blah-blah-blah/DisCruise10/DisCruise10_start2.cfm

Could not post the full link because I don't have enough experience.  
Thank-you for your help.


----------



## nenner1

Ugh I REALLY wish we could join you all on this one!  FINALLY a "Dis" cruise in the Fall...except this one just happened to end up on our first week of school- and our littlest's first day of kindergarten, so sadly we have to pass. 

Folks- everything Pete, Walter, John and Kevin have said about the Oasis and Allure is absolutely true- they are AMAZING ships!

If you are the trip report reading type, I invite you to check out my TR from Allure.  The TR is very long, very detailed, with hundreds of pictures.  Oh, and it's complete!   The only difference between Allure and Oasis are very minor theming differences and the shows and that Oasis has Seafood Shack not Rita's Cantina (and also does not have the Doghouse which Allure has)- otherwise the ships and experiences are identical.

Did you know that Oasis has character breakfasts?  They are a lot of fun!  We did two of them on Allure so you can see that in my TR also.  

Did I mention the FLASH MOB?   

ETA:  We were also on an Eastern so you can see the excursions we did as well.  They were pretty awesome!  We did one on our own, and one through RCCL. 



Go on, check out the TR!  I think you'll enjoy it!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2810383

Hope you all have an AMAZING DIS cruise 1.0!

 Jen


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Princessclab said:


> Thank you John for this information.  I am wondering what the transportation from WDW to the cruise ship means.  What hotels are included or is it the Swan/Dolphin ( which is great) only?  Thank you for your work on this.



As you might imagine I do not have details this far out.

However, most likely we will handle transfer in the same way we did for Podcast Cruise 3.0 (and for Podcast Cruise 4.0).

We will hire a bus company that will pick up at any WDW owned and operated hotel and the Swan/Dolphin.

The exact hotels will be determined by who exactly signs up and where they are staying.  If you are staying at a WDW hotel or the Swan/Dolpin and you sign up for the transfers you will be picked up.

The timing and/or order that the bus will follow to pick people up at the hotesl is still unknown.

I apologize but this is all the details I can give a year out.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Shogo said:


> Thank-you John for the info.  I will indeed wait to book the transfers.
> As an FYI, I am still getting the 500 Error following the page where I enter my reservation # and password.  The URL is as follows.
> blah-blah-blah/DisCruise10/DisCruise10_start2.cfm
> 
> Could not post the full link because I don't have enough experience.
> Thank-you for your help.



Send an emai to TraceyH@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and she can help you with your login issue.


----------



## disneyholic family

i wonder if RCCL's late departure program will be available on the Oasis when we sail on her....
i think their late departure program sounds wonderful!!  
although i don't know if it will work with the port transfers....and if no one else makes use of it, i don't know how fun it would be to be by myself...
but if i were with DH, i would definitely want to take advantage of it!!


----------



## disneyholic family

nenner1 said:


> Ugh I REALLY wish we could join you all on this one!  FINALLY a "Dis" cruise in the Fall...except this one just happened to end up on our first week of school- and our littlest's first day of kindergarten, so sadly we have to pass.
> 
> Folks- everything Pete, Walter, John and Kevin have said about the Oasis and Allure is absolutely true- they are AMAZING ships!
> 
> If you are the trip report reading type, I invite you to check out my TR from Allure.  The TR is very long, very detailed, with hundreds of pictures.  Oh, and it's complete!   The only difference between Allure and Oasis are very minor theming differences and the shows and that Oasis has Seafood Shack not Rita's Cantina (and also does not have the Doghouse which Allure has)- otherwise the ships and experiences are identical.
> 
> Did you know that Oasis has character breakfasts?  They are a lot of fun!  We did two of them on Allure so you can see that in my TR also.
> 
> Did I mention the FLASH MOB?
> 
> ETA:  We were also on an Eastern so you can see the excursions we did as well.  They were pretty awesome!  We did one on our own, and one through RCCL.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on, check out the TR!  I think you'll enjoy it!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2810383
> 
> Hope you all have an AMAZING DIS cruise 1.0!
> 
> Jen



Hey Jen!!! Yours is the trip report i was talking about!!
Ever since reading your trip report on the Allure i've been itching to go on either the allure or the oasis!!  

it's a fantastic trip report - well worth reading for anyone considering this cruise!!!!!!


----------



## nenner1

disneyholic family said:


> Hey Jen!!! Yours is the trip report i was talking about!!
> Ever since reading your trip report on the Allure i've been itching to go on either the allure or the oasis!!
> 
> it's a fantastic trip report - well worth reading for anyone considering this cruise!!!!!!



Aww, Thanks Beth!  

If it really weren't the first week of school we would have gone for sure.  We already have Allure booked again for 9/22/13.  Can't wait!

And to be honest I wanted to try Oasis instead because I would LOVE to see Hairspray. But we wanted a Western next time.  (I would do Eastern again to do the Dis cruise though). 

Maybe the dates will change again.....  JUST Kidding John.


----------



## squirk

I am glad to see so many people excited for this trip.  I really am.  So I hope the following doesn't make me sound too much like a wet blanket:

Why is this a "DIS" cruise?  There's nothing Disney-related about it.  Why not a "Dreams" cruise?  Have Dreams and the DIS become so hand-in-glove that they are interchangeable?

I fully understand and appreciate Dreams staff sailing on Royal Caribbean so there's some first-hand experience with the RC ships and how they compare to DCL.  However, I come to the Disney Information Station not because I love cruising, but because I love Disney.  I really couldn't care less about an RC cruise.

This RC cruise with the DIS name attached to it just seems to dilute the DIS brand.  Will we see a DIS cruise on Norwegian soon?  Why not future DIS trips and meets at Knott's Berry Farm or Six Flags over Georgia?

I'm sorry if this sounds overly critical, and if there's something I'm missing, I apologize in advance.  The Oasis looks like a beautiful ship and I'm sure everyone will have a great time. But I worry that further intermingling of Dreams stuff and DIS stuff will undercut what people love about this site so much.


----------



## myweegirls

nenner1 said:


> If you are the trip report reading type, I invite you to check out my TR from Allure.  The TR is very long, very detailed, with hundreds of pictures.  Oh, and it's complete!   The only difference between Allure and Oasis are very minor theming differences and the shows and that Oasis has Seafood Shack not Rita's Cantina (and also does not have the Doghouse which Allure has)- otherwise the ships and experiences are identical.
> 
> Did you know that Oasis has character breakfasts?  They are a lot of fun!  We did two of them on Allure so you can see that in my TR also.
> 
> Jen



Jen, your TR is amazing! We clearly have a lot to learn about RC cruising (dining, etc...), and your TR is a great reference! We're coming from northern VA, and we're planning on flying into Ft. Lauderdale and taking a cab from the airport (or hotel if we fly in the night before) to the port. In your experience (and others should feel free to chime in!), are there things we should anticipate with regard to booster seats in taxis? DD5 and DD7 can both fly without seats, and we'd love to be able to leave them at home... One hurdle at a time. 

XO
Liz


----------



## WebmasterJohn

squirk said:


> I am glad to see so many people excited for this trip.  I really am.  So I hope the following doesn't make me sound too much like a wet blanket:
> 
> Why is this a "DIS" cruise?  There's nothing Disney-related about it.  Why not a "Dreams" cruise?  Have Dreams and the DIS become so hand-in-glove that they are interchangeable?
> 
> I fully understand and appreciate Dreams staff sailing on Royal Caribbean so there's some first-hand experience with the RC ships and how they compare to DCL.  However, I come to the Disney Information Station not because I love cruising, but because I love Disney.  I really couldn't care less about an RC cruise.
> 
> This RC cruise with the DIS name attached to it just seems to dilute the DIS brand.  Will we see a DIS cruise on Norwegian soon?  Why not future DIS trips and meets at Knott's Berry Farm or Six Flags over Georgia?
> 
> I'm sorry if this sounds overly critical, and if there's something I'm missing, I apologize in advance.  The Oasis looks like a beautiful ship and I'm sure everyone will have a great time. But I worry that further intermingling of Dreams stuff and DIS stuff will undercut what people love about this site so much.



The reason we are calling this a DIS cruise is because all of our past Disney cruises have been Podcast Cruises and while the podcast team will be on this cruise as well we felt that we wanted to distinguish this particular cruise from those in some way.

This cruise will not be as Disney orientated as the Podcast Cruises so by not labeling it Podcast Cruise 5.0 we thought it might help people to see it a little differently than past cruises we have done.

The DIS and Dreams are very intertwined, always have been and probably always will be.  Pete Werner is the founder and owner of these boards and also part owner of Dreams Unlimited Travel along with myself and Donna LeFever.

We make it very clear on the show that Pete and I are owners of Dreams Unlimited Travel and that some of the podcast team are agents or employees of Dreams Unlimited Travel as well.

As far as future cruises and future trips you never know where we might want to go.  It just might be a Norwegian Cruise or a trip to Knotts Berry Farm.  I personally don't see anything wrong with going other places and trying new things and sharing those things with people on the DISBoards.

I'm sorry of you feel that the relationship between Dreams Unlimited Travel and the DIS is going to undercut what you 'love about the boards'.


----------



## Disney Enabler

squirk said:


> I am glad to see so many people excited for this trip.  I really am.  So I hope the following doesn't make me sound too much like a wet blanket:
> 
> Why is this a "DIS" cruise?  There's nothing Disney-related about it.  Why not a "Dreams" cruise?  Have Dreams and the DIS become so hand-in-glove that they are interchangeable?
> 
> I fully understand and appreciate Dreams staff sailing on Royal Caribbean so there's some first-hand experience with the RC ships and how they compare to DCL.  However, I come to the Disney Information Station not because I love cruising, but because I love Disney.  I really couldn't care less about an RC cruise.
> 
> This RC cruise with the DIS name attached to it just seems to dilute the DIS brand.  Will we see a DIS cruise on Norwegian soon?  Why not future DIS trips and meets at Knott's Berry Farm or Six Flags over Georgia?
> 
> I'm sorry if this sounds overly critical, and if there's something I'm missing, I apologize in advance.  The Oasis looks like a beautiful ship and I'm sure everyone will have a great time. But I worry that further intermingling of Dreams stuff and DIS stuff will undercut what people love about this site so much.



After reading your post I would like to know if you feel the same way about the fundraising efforts for Give Kids the World?  

Just wondering!

Carol 
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## squirk

Disney Enabler said:


> After reading your post I would like to know if you feel the same way about the fundraising efforts for Give Kids the World?
> 
> Just wondering!
> 
> Carol
> It's a great day to be alive!!!



Of course not.  You're comparing apples and oranges.

1.  GKTW is completely beyond the purview and control of Pete/John/Donna;
2.  GKTW is a remarkably worthy charitable endeavor; and
3.  GKTW does indeed send families to *Disney World* if they desire.


----------



## nenner1

myweegirls said:


> Jen, your TR is amazing! We clearly have a lot to learn about RC cruising (dining, etc...), and your TR is a great reference! We're coming from northern VA, and we're planning on flying into Ft. Lauderdale and taking a cab from the airport (or hotel if we fly in the night before) to the port. In your experience (and others should feel free to chime in!), are there things we should anticipate with regard to booster seats in taxis? DD5 and DD7 can both fly without seats, and we'd love to be able to leave them at home... One hurdle at a time.
> 
> XO
> Liz



Thanks so much Liz, I'm glad you find it helpful!!  

As far as boosters in taxis, that's a toughie for me since we live in Florida and rarely find the need to use a taxi down here.  (I'm thinking...hard, and in fact I'm not sure we ever have! )

The carseat laws in Florida are as follows (from Sheriff.org

_Florida law requires children under 5 years of age to be properly restrained no matter where they are seated in the vehicle. Children through age 3 must be secured in a separate carrier (child safety seat) or in a vehicle manufacturer's integrated child safety seat. For children ages 4 - 5, a separate carrier, an integrated child safety seat, or a safety belt may be used. If a safety belt does not fit the child correctly, a booster set should be used to correctly position the lap and shoulder belts once they outgrow forward facing child safety seats (generally at about 40 pounds and 4 years old). Children from approximately 40-80 pounds and under 4'9" in height should ride in a booster seat._

So they are not necessarily required for over age 3 as long as the seat belt "fits properly".   Vague law.

So since technically children your age are not "required" to have seats (assuming the seat belts "fit") I'm not sure you will find it an easy venture to find a cab company that provides booster seats and or encourages their use. You may be able to find a taxi that will provide them, but you'd have to call around and it isn't likely any of the taxis loitering at the airport and/or cruise terminal will have boosters onhand.   


So, it will be up to you, if you want to bring them down and use the boosters or leave them at home.

Just an FYI the airport is very close to the terminal area, as are many hotels.  It is entirely possible depending on where you are staying that your ride could be very quick. Although it is FL....there are some crazy drivers down here. 

I hope that is a little helpful!

Hope you have an AMAZING cruise, I think you will LOVE Oasis!  

 Jen


----------



## squirk

WebmasterJohn said:


> The DIS and Dreams are very intertwined, always have been and probably always will be.  Pete Werner is the founder and owner of these boards and also part owner of Dreams Unlimited Travel along with myself and Donna LeFever.
> 
> We make it very clear on the show that Pete and I are owners of Dreams Unlimited Travel and that some of the podcast team are agents or employees of Dreams Unlimited Travel as well.



I understand the relationship.  You guys always make sure to disclose it during the show, to your high credit.  But surely there's a reason you continue to call this site "the DIS" and the podcast "the DIS Unplugged" instead of just "Dreams" and "Dreams Unplugged", right?



WebmasterJohn said:


> As far as future cruises and future trips you never know where we might want to go.  It just might be a Norwegian Cruise or a trip to Knotts Berry Farm.  I personally don't see anything wrong with going other places and trying new things and sharing those things with people on the DISBoards.
> 
> I'm sorry of you feel that the relationship between Dreams Unlimited Travel and the DIS is going to undercut what you 'love about the boards'.



Please hear me out.  I don't see anything wrong about the trip at all. Trying new things is terrific.  And again, I truly hope and expect everyone to have a great time.  It's more of a branding concern.

You, Pete and Donna are, of course, free to run your business as you see fit.  In no way do I mean to imply otherwise.  

But let's say you _did_ start doing the KBF trip and the Norwegian cruise.  And then Six Flags Over Georgia.  And then Dollywood/Grand Ol' Opry.  And so on.  All branded as "DIS" trips of some variety.

Yes, I'm sure these would be *great* trips, but at what point do people start saying "The DIS really isn't a _Disney_ site anymore. They hold (and plug) a lot of trips that have nothing at all to do with Disney."?  I'm not saying we're at that point (or anywhere near it) right now, but where's the cutoff?

Thank you for having taken the time to read and respond to my previous post.  I'm sure the cruise will be fantastic no matter what it's called.


----------



## mikelan6

I also think that the "DISCruise" name gives a bit of confusion, but it is our love of Disney that brings us together.

Adventures by Disney has tours to parts of the world that have nothing to do with Disney.

I am sure it will be a wonderful cruise seeing all of my DISer friends.

Personally, I'd call it "Notcast Cruise 1.0"


----------



## WebmasterJohn

mikelan6 said:


> I also think that the "DISCruise" name gives a bit of confusion, but it is our love of Disney that brings us together.
> 
> Adventures by Disney has tours to parts of the world that have nothing to do with Disney.
> 
> I am sure it will be a wonderful cruise seeing all of my DISer friends.
> 
> Personally, I'd call it "Notcast Cruise 1.0"



We started off referring to this as NPCC 1.0 but again I wanted it to feel more inclusive to those who don't listen to the podcast.  Even with saying NOT Podcast Cruise 1.0 might cause some folks to feel like they wouldn't be comfortable going if they didn't listen to the show.

The DIS portion refers to the site - not necessarily Disney - but I think you understand that.

I hope people can look past the name and join us if they want to.


----------



## DisneyKevin

squirk said:


> I understand the relationship.  You guys always make sure to disclose it during the show, to your high credit.  But surely there's a reason you continue to call this site "the DIS" and the podcast "the DIS Unplugged" instead of just "Dreams" and "Dreams Unplugged", right?
> 
> 
> 
> Please hear me out.  I don't see anything wrong about the trip at all. Trying new things is terrific.  And again, I truly hope and expect everyone to have a great time.  It's more of a branding concern.
> 
> You, Pete and Donna are, of course, free to run your business as you see fit.  In no way do I mean to imply otherwise.
> 
> But let's say you _did_ start doing the KBF trip and the Norwegian cruise.  And then Six Flags Over Georgia.  And then Dollywood/Grand Ol' Opry.  And so on.  All branded as "DIS" trips of some variety.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure these would be *great* trips, but at what point do people start saying "The DIS really isn't a _Disney_ site anymore. They hold (and plug) a lot of trips that have nothing at all to do with Disney."?  I'm not saying we're at that point (or anywhere near it) right now, but where's the cutoff?
> 
> Thank you for having taken the time to read and respond to my previous post.  I'm sure the cruise will be fantastic no matter what it's called.



Soft drink giant Coca Cola sells tshirts. Is anyone confused by that?

Peugeot, the car company, sells pepper grinders. Anyone confused by that?

You should explore The Dis and see how many topics are not Disney related.

I'm fairly certain that folks will make the leap and understand that this is just a way for folks to travel together and try something new.


----------



## Wimpy

For all I care you can call it iCruseWithFriends_9.12 and it will still be a great trip with, hopefully, new friends.  

Keep up the great ideas for new trips for us to meet up.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Wimpy said:


> For all I care you can call it iCruseWithFriends_9.12 and it will still be a great trip with, hopefully, new friends.
> 
> Keep up the great ideas for new trips for us to meet up.



I would steal that name but Corey would kill me when it came time to fit that on a logo


----------



## squirk

DisneyKevin said:
			
		

> Soft drink giant Coca Cola sells tshirts. Is anyone confused by that?
> 
> Peugeot, the car company, sells pepper grinders. Anyone confused by that?
> 
> You should explore The Dis and see how many topics are not Disney related.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that folks will make the leap and understand that this is just a way for folks to travel together and try something new.



I'm very familiar with the DIS.  I've been listening to the podcast and on the boards much longer than my profile would indicate. 

Your Coca-Cola and Peugot examples aren't quite analogous, as those entities are not leveraging another company's name. 

Is there a leap required to see this cruise as a new way to travel together and try something new?  Of course not. 

And if the position is that "The DIS" no longer is just an acronym for "The Disney Information Station," and has acquired a secondary meaning all its own, that's fine.  And a great testament to the board's success. 

I'll just bet I wasn't the only person who heard about this cruise and thought to themselves, "How is this a *DIS* cruise?"

Nomenclature aside, I hope it's a great success for all involved.


----------



## Wimpy

squirk said:
			
		

> I'm very familiar with the DIS.  I've been listening to the podcast and on the boards much longer than my profile would indicate.
> 
> Your Coca-Cola and Peugot examples aren't quite analogous, as those entities are not leveraging another company's name.
> 
> Is there a leap required to see this cruise as a new way to travel together and try something new?  Of course not.
> 
> And if the position is that "The DIS" no longer is just an acronym for "The Disney Information Station," and has acquired a secondary meaning all its own, that's fine.  And a great testament to the board's success.
> 
> I'll just bet I wasn't the only person who heard about this cruise and thought to themselves, "How is this a *DIS* cruise?"
> 
> Nomenclature aside, I hope it's a great success for all involved.



So by this logic, all Universal and Sea World Information shouldn't be on the boards either.  That would also mean that the DIS meet at WWoHP should not have been a DISapalosa event.

This is a DIS cruse because the owners of the DIS wanted to invite others on a trip with them and have events on it for DIS members.


----------



## squirk

Wimpy said:
			
		

> So by this logic, all Universal and Sea World Information shouldn't be on the boards either.  That would also mean that the DIS meet at WWoHP should not have been a DISapalosa event.
> 
> This is a DIS cruse because the owners of the DIS wanted to invite others on a trip with them and have events on it for DIS members.



You're answering my question above: regardless of how the name originated, the "DIS" is no longer solely the Disney Information Station.  Despite the deliberate homonym, the DIS is a distinct brand in and of itself.  And that's perfectly fine.

I'm sorry - I didn't mean for this to go into full "hijack" mode.  I'll stop now. 

Please enjoy the cruise!


----------



## Princessclab

Wow! What a busy board.  Time for me to share....
I just booked  the cruise with the fabulous Tracey!  My next step is to book the pre- and post- hotel package and transfers.  My destination is the OTS but the extras of the islands and fellow DIS cruisers are frosting on the cupcake.


----------



## disneyholic family

Wimpy said:


> For all I care you can call it iCruseWithFriends_9.12 and it will still be a great trip with, hopefully, new friends.
> 
> Keep up the great ideas for new trips for us to meet up.



yup - i'm cruising with friends!!!  or i certainly hope i'll *finally *be cruising with friends!!

and that's exactly what "dis" means to me....friends who are as insane as i am!!!  

it really doesn't matter to me what we're doing as long as it's together!! (yeah yeah, shoot me now,...i'm such a sap!!  )


----------



## Mickeefan

disneyholic family said:


> yup - i'm cruising with friends!!!  or i certainly hope i'll *finally *be cruising with friends!!
> 
> and that's exactly what "dis" means to me....friends who are as insane as i am!!!
> 
> I'm know some people consider my insane, so you'll be in good company!
> 
> it really doesn't matter to me what we're doing as long as it's together!! (yeah yeah, shoot me now,...i'm such a sap!!  )



Oh, now you're going to make me cry...just call me Teresa!


----------



## bobbiwoz

This isn't an option for us, as our DGC will be in school!  However, I was excited to see a Disboard cruise going on RCCL because we just booked a family cruise for nect summer on RCCL Freedom of the Seas, & I was worried just a bit about taking the DGC on a non DCL cruise.  You're expecting families, so here's hoping all families have a great time, on your cruise & ours!

Bobbi


----------



## disneyholic family

Mickeefan said:


> Oh, now you're going to make me cry...just call me Teresa!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

This thread is truly steering off topic. 

Please keep all future conversations to informational items regarding DISCruise 1.0 - your attendance, planning, and the like.


----------



## Disney Enabler

How large is the RC ship in comparison to the Disney Dream?  I am wondering how much walking as compared to other ships.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

Disney Enabler said:


> How large is the RC ship in comparison to the Disney Dream?  I am wondering how much walking as compared to other ships.
> 
> Carol
> It's a great day to be alive!!!



The Disney Dream is 1,115 ft long.

The Oasis of the Seas is 1,186.5 ft long

Sounds pretty similar, but i don't know how that translates into actual deck length that you have to walk.


----------



## Justin Jett

Disney Enabler said:


> How large is the RC ship in comparison to the Disney Dream?  I am wondering how much walking as compared to other ships.
> 
> Carol
> It's a great day to be alive!!!



Disney Dream:

Class and type:	Dream class (Disney)
Type:	Cruise ship
Tonnage:	128,000 GT
Length:	1,115 ft (340 m)
Beam:	125 ft (38 m)
Draft:	26 ft (7.9 m)
Decks:	16 (14 Passenger)
Installed power:	
3 x 12-cylinder & 2 x 14-cylinder MAN V48/60CR diesel engines
2 x 19 MW Converteam Motors
Speed:	22 knots (41 km/h; 25 mph) (maximum 24.7 knots (45.7 km/h; 28.4 mph))
Capacity:	4,000 passengers[2]
Crew:	1,458

Oasis:

Class and type:	Oasis-class cruise ship
Tonnage:	225,282 GT[7]
242,999 NT[7]
15,000 DWT[7]
Length:	361.6 m (1,186.5 ft) overall [8]
Beam:	47 m (154 ft) waterline[7]
60.5 m (198 ft) max moulded[7]
65 m (213 ft) max beam[8]
Height:	72 m (236 ft) above water line[9]
Draught:	9.3 m (31 ft)[7]
Depth:	22.55 m (74 ft)[7]
Decks:	16 passenger decks[2]
Installed power:	3 × Wärtsilä 12V46D engines (13,860 kW/18,590 hp each)
3 × Wärtsilä 16V46D engines (18,480 kW/24,780 hp each)[9][10]
Propulsion:	3 × 20 MW ABB Azipod, all azimuthing[9]
4 × 5.5 MW Wärtsilä CT3500 bow thrusters[11]
Speed:	22.6 knots (41.9 km/h; 26.0 mph)[2]
Capacity:	5,400 passengers at double occupancy[2]
6,296 maximum[2]
Crew:	2,165 on maiden voyage[2]
2,394 as of July 2012[8]


----------



## mikelan6

The Oasis is huge and broken down into several segments including the Royal Promenade (deck 5), Central Park (8) and the Boardwalk (6) areas - as well as the pools deck (15).

Here's a cutaway map of the ship ...


----------



## Disney Enabler

Thanks for the info.  This ship is big so it looks like I be scootering around.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## mikelan6

Any idea of when the link to check the reservation will be working?  At the moment, the one for booking transfers is working, but not the one to check on cabin and payment status.


----------



## mikelan6

*Here is a deck plan of the ship in case anyone is interested:









Deck 18             Deck 17








Deck 16          Deck 15








Deck 14          Deck 12  
(There is no deck 13)








Deck 11          Deck 10








Deck 9          Deck 8








Deck 7          Deck 6











Deck 5          Deck 4          Deck 3
​*


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm on deck 9 - there was only one room i could find that was still available (in my category) that had the bed by the closet (rather than the verandah)...i prefer to have the sofa by the verandah so that dictated the room...
hopefully, i'm correct in thinking the room i picked actually does have the bed by the closet...   
if it ends up i was wrong, it's not a disaster....all rooms are fine as long as i'm on this cruise!!!!!!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn




----------



## Princessclab

disneyholic family said:


> i'm on deck 9 - there was only one room i could find that was still available (in my category) that had the bed by the closet (rather than the verandah)...i prefer to have the sofa by the verandah so that dictated the room...
> hopefully, i'm correct in thinking the room i picked actually does have the bed by the closet...
> if it ends up i was wrong, it's not a disaster....all rooms are fine as long as i'm on this cruise!!!!!!!



I hope this works out for you.  How can you tell the configuration of a room?  I have not really thought about it.  Are there advantages to the type you like?


----------



## disneyholic family

Princessclab said:


> I hope this works out for you.  How can you tell the configuration of a room?  I have not really thought about it.  Are there advantages to the type you like?



most people prefer the other configuration - with the bed by the verandah - as it gives you more room to get into the closet, especially if you're more than one person in a room...

DD prefers it that way - she just got off the radiance yesterday where she had the bed by the verandah and much prefers that configuration..

but i prefer having the sofa by the verandah (bed by the closet)....and i'm going to be on the cruise by myself, so i don't have to worry about getting into the closet with two people...(some people complain about it being difficult to get into the closet when the bed is there)..

as to how you can figure it out...that's a hot topic on cruise critic....
actually, i called RCCL and asked and the guy claimed they don't even know, but if i really want to find out, he would check for me and get back to me in a day or two (he claimed that's how long it takes to find out  )..

i didn't do that, but instead searched on cruise critic....
it's the most common question on the RCCL board there - what's the configuration of room XXXX.......it took a while, but i finally found one room in my category that was still open on the cruise that seems to have that configuration...

as i said, i don't think it's a deal breaker....i'd be happy with the other configuration too...but if it turns out this way, i'll be even happier!


----------



## disneyholic family

this is sort of related, sort of unrelated to the oasis cruise - i spoke with DD for an hour this morning....she's in vancouver, just off the radiance of the seas after her southbound 7 night alaska cruise from seward to vancouver...

this was her first non-DCL cruise and she said it was FANTASTIC!!!!
she thought RCCL was wonderful.....the only thing she didn't like was the food in the main dining room, but after the first night, she ate in the windjammer (the pool deck buffet restaurant - like cabanas) where she said the food selection for vegetarians was excellent..

she said the cruise was like being in summer camp....lots to do at any time of day (when she wasn't in port on her alaska excursions)..

she was really really impressed by everything about the cruise - the crew, the organization....
RCCL gets bad press about nickel and diming, but she said that she had a case of water left over at the end (she had pre-ordered two cases), and so she was credited back for the case of water she didn't use..

also, her husband wasn't able to go on one of the shore excursions as he was feeling very ill....it was one of the very expensive whale watching excusions (DD went by herself and said it was the most incredible excursion ever)...anyway, RCCL credited them the $170 for his excursion.... 
i'm not sure DCL would ever do that....

and she said the activities were so much fun...and the cruise director and all the crew were amazing...even the captain got into it (she has lots of stories about the captain)...

they were just pleased with every aspect of the cruise - their room, the service, the activities, the entertainment, everything about RCCL....

so it just adds to my anticipation!!!  can't wait for Discruise 1.0!!!  how many days to go??????


----------



## Wimpy

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> so it just adds to my anticipation!!!  can't wait for Discruise 1.0!!!  how many days to go??????



385 days left, but who's counting?  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Princessclab

disneyholic family said:


> most people prefer the other configuration - with the bed by the verandah - as it gives you more room to get into the closet, especially if you're more than one person in a room...
> 
> DD prefers it that way - she just got off the radiance yesterday where she had the bed by the verandah and much prefers that configuration..
> 
> but i prefer having the sofa by the verandah (bed by the closet)....and i'm going to be on the cruise by myself, so i don't have to worry about getting into the closet with two people...(some people complain about it being difficult to get into the closet when the bed is there)..
> 
> as to how you can figure it out...that's a hot topic on cruise critic....
> actually, i called RCCL and asked and the guy claimed they don't even know, but if i really want to find out, he would check for me and get back to me in a day or two (he claimed that's how long it takes to find out  )..
> 
> i didn't do that, but instead searched on cruise critic....
> it's the most common question on the RCCL board there - what's the configuration of room XXXX.......it took a while, but i finally found one room in my category that was still open on the cruise that seems to have that configuration...
> 
> as i said, i don't think it's a deal breaker....i'd be happy with the other configuration too...but if it turns out this way, i'll be even happier!



Thanks!  I had no idea it is such a hot topic. I'll look for the board on CC. Have a good weekend.


----------



## disneyholic family

i don't know if i'm allowed to post this here or not..

there is a nice picture report of a cruise on the oasis on cruise critic...
his pictures of the oasis are beautiful:

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1679181


----------



## mikelan6

Wow Beth ... that was a great find.  I loved that guys photos.


----------



## disneyholic family

mikelan6 said:


> Wow Beth ... that was a great find.  I loved that guys photos.



there are lots of pictures of the oasis on CC, but they're all just standard pictures, but i thought his are really beautiful.  
Someone posted that they thought his angle was more interesting than usual since he's taking them from a sitting position in his wheelchair. 
I'm not sure if i noticed that difference - i'm not very observant about picture angles and the like -but i did think they're exceptionally pretty!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Hi all!  

Trying to convince my wife to go on this cruise.  We have never cruised but I have always wanted to try it.  At the time of the cruise, our kids would be 4 and 2.  So, my questions are:

1.  What is your favorite thing about cruising?
2.  If you have kids, have you ever cruised with young kids and how did it go?
3.  If you have been on the Oasis, what activities did you enjoy?  She is convinced she will be bored.


----------



## OKW Lover

Hi Chelle.  

We did PCC 3.0 with our 9YO Grandson (who turns 10 this weekend) and he wasn't the least bit bored.  Of course that was Disney and I have no idea how good the children's programs are on the RC ships.  For what its worth, Connor spent only a part of his time in the club.  He also enjoyed spending time at the pool (with us) and doing the kids detective agency game on board.  

To generalize (without knowing anything about the Oasis), cruises are a really good opportunity to get some together time and some alone time - all in one vacation.  There will be things that can keep the children occupied while you and Amy head off to do something on your own.  There will also be time for the four of you to do things together.  

This particular itinerary includes stops at St. Thomas and St. Martin, both of which are good ports to get off the ship and do things like shop and beach.  It also includes a stop in Nassau, which is not so great.  I can elaborate on that in a PM if you like.

Hope to see you on board.


----------



## disneyholic family

TinkerChelle said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Trying to convince my wife to go on this cruise.  We have never cruised but I have always wanted to try it.  At the time of the cruise, our kids would be 4 and 2.  So, my questions are:
> 
> 1.  What is your favorite thing about cruising?
> 2.  If you have kids, have you ever cruised with young kids and how did it go?
> 3.  If you have been on the Oasis, what activities did you enjoy?  She is convinced she will be bored.



do it do it do it!!!!!
cruising is the PERFECT vacation!!  really!!  absolutely wonderful and relaxing..
even with two little kidlets....

let me suggest you read the following trip report....it's about a cruise on the allure of the seas, but they're essentially the same....the same size and with similar offerings....
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2810383

the family in the trip report has 3 kids, including a young one (i can't remember the age, but she's young), so that might give you an idea...
from what i've heard, RCCL has very good childrens programming on its ships...

as for your questions:
1. so many things are enjoyable on a cruise....it's an all inclusive vacation...you don't have to arrange for anything...it's all done for you...with activities day and night....as my daughter says, it's like being at summer camp...both for kids and adults....so much to do, the only problem is deciding which ones to do, since there's just so much...
some people prefer relaxing on a cruise, but i just love all the activities....

2.  my kids were already teens when we started cruising...

3. read the trip report for what that family did on the allure...it's basically the same....we've never been on the oasis, but my daughter just got off the radiance of the seas, another RCCL ship....she said it was non-stop activities practically round the clock!!!  i've heard all RCCL ships are like that..

tell your wife she's going to have a blast!!!!


----------



## Princessclab

I just saw our beautiful Oasis of the Seas leave port Ft. Lauderdale on the webcam.  It was a bit rainy but she is still a looker when at sail.  I am not sure if I can wait a whole year (+ a bit)!!!


----------



## Mickeefan

Princessclab said:


> I just saw our beautiful Oasis of the Seas leave port Ft. Lauderdale on the webcam.  It was a bit rainy but she is still a looker when at sail.  I am not sure if I can wait a whole year (+ a bit)!!!



I was watching, too! I'm glad I have another cruise planned in between. It'll kind of be a primer for the big event!


----------



## disneyholic family

are we there yet?????????????


----------



## Mickeefan

I have a decision to make. I found out yesterday that a cousin of mine is getting married in September, 2013, on the Disney Dream and would love for us to attend.

That means, that I can't do both the DIS cruise & her cruise (even though her's is just 4 days). I was so excited about the DIS cruise on RCCL and I really want to go, but at the same time, I'd love to cruise on Disney again and this would be a great opportunity to do so. Maybe we could even squeeze in a few days at Disney. 

I think I know what my decision is, but I don't want to say it out loud!


----------



## disneyholic family

Mickeefan said:


> I have a decision to make. I found out yesterday that a cousin of mine is getting married in September, 2013, on the Disney Dream and would love for us to attend.
> 
> That means, that I can't do both the DIS cruise & her cruise (even though her's is just 4 days). I was so excited about the DIS cruise on RCCL and I really want to go, but at the same time, I'd love to cruise on Disney again and this would be a great opportunity to do so. Maybe we could even squeeze in a few days at Disney.
> 
> I think I know what my decision is, but I don't want to say it out loud!



do both?


----------



## Princessclab

disneyholic family said:


> do both?



I second that!!


----------



## Mickeefan

disneyholic family said:


> do both?





Princessclab said:


> I second that!!



I would definately do both if I could. I doubt that I could be my travelling partners to do both, however, so I'd need a roommate for the DIS cruise. I know I could get the time off work. 

A decision will probably not be made for a while, so I'll dream about taking both cruises until then.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Mickeefan said:


> I would definately do both if I could. I doubt that I could be my travelling partners to do both, however, so I'd need a roommate for the DIS cruise. I know I could get the time off work.
> 
> A decision will probably not be made for a while, so I'll dream about taking both cruises until then.



If you need a roommate for this cruise make sure you send Tracey a note (TraceyH@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com).  She will keep your request on file and if another DISer needs a roommate she will put you in touch with one another to see if you're compatible.


----------



## rn4val

I really would like to come on this cruise. I have never cruised before. I would love to go on a Disney cruise but no one else I know is a Disney nut like me.So this seems a perfect opportunity to go on a cruise and be around people who are Disney nuts. LOL. My husband won't go  because he won't fly. So trying to get a friend to go with me. She sounds interested. Is there a cut off date when prices are going up? Will probabley fly into Ft Lauderdale so won't need the transfer. I was able to go to Disappaloza and loved it.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

Unfortunately we never really know for sure when pricing can change.  Currently we are holding group space at the pricing provided, but RCL does have the right to revoke unbooked space.  

Just a reminder that the cruise deposit is fully refundable up until final payment date.  We can cancel one or both of you, or change the name of your travelling companion any time until final payment date.  We can still make changes after final payment is made, however this usually results in change fees and penalties.

If anyone is sitting on the fence, it is nice to know it is risk free.  You can book now to lock in the best price, but still get your depsoit back if your plans change and you cancel by final payment date.



rn4val said:


> I really would like to come on this cruise. I have never cruised before. I would love to go on a Disney cruise but no one else I know is a Disney nut like me.So this seems a perfect opportunity to go on a cruise and be around people who are Disney nuts. LOL. My husband won't go  because he won't fly. So trying to get a friend to go with me. She sounds interested. Is there a cut off date when prices are going up? Will probabley fly into Ft Lauderdale so won't need the transfer. I was able to go to Disappaloza and loved it.


----------



## rn4val

When would final payment be due? Will there be any group activities.?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

rn4val said:


> When would final payment be due? Will there be any group activities.?



Final payment will be due 6/1/2013.  You will receive email notification from Dreams Unlimited Travel well before the final payment date so you that you can make the decision to cancel or not without penalty.

Yes, we will have events planned.  It is way too far out to even speculate what we might be doing but I assure you there will be meets, activities and events.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

Check out my new thread here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2978611 

I am sailing on the Allure this week to do some research for our group, follow along with my live updates!!


----------



## LionKingRules84

Highly considering this but I honestly can't commit to anything till after the October trip I'll be going on so far the earliest would be mid November to early December but highly considering it that is if the prices don't get to much higher than they are at the moment. 

I love and trust Disney but their cruises are beyond what I am able to pay for a vacation of that type. RCL seems much more affordable and the things to do on the ship seem comparable to Disney if not more so. The fact I'll have a ton of people on the ship like minded and to hang out with seems the reason to go of course.

The only thing keeping me is the whole weird cruise fears of boredom, sinking and illness. I however am becoming so curious to these vacations I'm considering it.  Plus it helps that as soon as I heard of the Oasis it actually was one of the first ships I considered trying for a first time, I think it's fate that The Dis is doing a cruise on it. 

So my actual reason for posting is to ask would this be a great first cruise experience for those having not cruised before or worried about cruising? I always told myself if I did cruise it would be with Disney but the Oasis is truly a tempting ship!


----------



## rn4val

This would be my first cruise too. Still trying to get a friend to travel with me but if I go ahead and book for 2 and then travel alone would they just reduce the rate ?


----------



## EJKorvette

To all first-time cruisers on the Oasis of the Seas - here is a dinner recommendation. Actually it's a warning.

Do NOT order the "Beef Stroganoff" when it appears on the menu in the Main Dining Room. What you actually get bears little resemblance to what you were expecting.

I already commented this here on these boards and over on cruisecritic.com, and I believe it was mentioned in one of the podcasts also.


----------



## TSR6

LionKingRules84 said:


> So my actual reason for posting is to ask would this be a great first cruise experience for those having not cruised before or worried about cruising? I always told myself if I did cruise it would be with Disney but the Oasis is truly a tempting ship!



I sailed on the Allure of the Seas as my first cruise back in April.  (The Allure is the "sister" ship to the Oasis.  The Allure, only due to the metals & manufacturing is roughly 7cm longer than the Oasis....  lol - Making it the largest cruise ship in the world.)

These ships are similar in size to most aircraft carriers.  You'll be fine!  On our cruise, it got a little stormy on the way back home from St. Maarten for the last two days.  That was the first time I really felt anything moving walking inside the ship.  It's not bad at all...

I took this video from one of our excursions (glass bottom boat) during the cruise, and it really shows just how large this ship is in port - *Video Link:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhIkoxsz2Ko


----------



## Princessclab

rn4val said:


> This would be my first cruise too. Still trying to get a friend to travel with me but if I go ahead and book for 2 and then travel alone would they just reduce the rate ?



Generally there would not be a rate reduction.  The single supplement for cruising is usually 200% (you pay for double occupancy) even though there is only one person in the cabin.  IMO it is cruel and grossly unfair policy for someone who is traveling as one person.  Hotels usually don't but most cruiselines book it that way.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rn4val

So excited! Just booked the cruise .my sister in law and I are going ( my husband won't fly and I don't want to drive all the way to Florida). This is my first cruise so I know as it gets closer will have lots of questions


----------



## rn4val

We will be flying into Ft Lauderdale the day before the cruise. Does any one have a suggestion for hotels close to the port ?


----------



## mikelan6

rn4val said:


> We will be flying into Ft Lauderdale the day before the cruise. Does any one have a suggestion for hotels close to the port?



The Crowne Plaza is one of the newest hotels in the area.  The Embassy Suites is also good.


----------



## OKW Lover

rn4val said:


> We will be flying into Ft Lauderdale the day before the cruise. Does any one have a suggestion for hotels close to the port ?





mikelan6 said:


> The Crowne Plaza is one of the newest hotels in the area.  The Embassy Suites is also good.



Mike, Are there any Marriott family hotels that you would recommend?  I've got status with them and try to concentrate my hotel stays there (except for WDW of course!).  What about Starwood Hotels?


----------



## mikelan6

OKW Lover said:


> Mike, Are there any Marriott family hotels that you would recommend?  I've got status with them and try to concentrate my hotel stays there (except for WDW of course!).  What about Starwood Hotels?



There is a Sheraton just West of FLL airport that's pretty good.  There are of course the Sheratons on Ft Lauderdale Beach - a bit further from the port.

As for Marriotts, I know of the one on Hollywood Beach, a few miles south of the port that's really nice - right on the Broadwalk.

There is also one in Ft Lauderdale Beach, but I've never visited it.

It will all depend how far you want to stay from the port - but the locations I've listed aren't very far.


----------



## Mickeefan

rn4val said:


> We will be flying into Ft Lauderdale the day before the cruise. Does any one have a suggestion for hotels close to the port ?



We're staying here:

Fairfield Inn & Suites Fort Lauderdale Airport & Cruise Port
2081 Griffin Road
Dania Beach, Florida 33312

in January. I can report about our stay then.

BTW, I will probably be on this cruise, after all. The wedding cruise next September is probably going to be a land-based Florida wedding instead. So, yay! DISCruise, here I come!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

I stayed at the Crowne Plaze Fort Lauderdale airport and cruise port.  Its literally across the street from the port entrance.  There is a restaurant on site and its a nice hotel...but only for one night or if you will have a car.  Not a lot around the area for food etc.


----------



## mikelan6

DSNYDREAMER said:


> I stayed at the Crowne Plaze Fort Lauderdale airport and cruise port.  Its literally across the street from the port entrance.  There is a restaurant on site and its a nice hotel...but only for one night or if you will have a car.  Not a lot around the area for food etc.



Lester's Diner is just a half mile west of the Crowne Plaza. It's not the fanciest place, but the good is pretty good with reasonable prices.


----------



## Princessclab

rn4val said:


> So excited! Just booked the cruise .my sister in law and I are going ( my husband won't fly and I don't want to drive all the way to Florida). This is my first cruise so I know as it gets closer will have lots of questions



Yay!!!!


----------



## Princessclab

Mickeefan said:


> We're staying here:
> 
> Fairfield Inn & Suites Fort Lauderdale Airport & Cruise Port
> 2081 Griffin Road
> Dania Beach, Florida 33312
> 
> in January. I can report about our stay then.
> 
> BTW, I will probably be on this cruise, after all. The wedding cruise next September is probably going to be a land-based Florida wedding instead. So, yay! DISCruise, here I come!



Yay indeed!!


----------



## nenner1

We've stayed at two Hyatt Places- Airport North and Airport South.  They are what you'd expect of a Hyatt Place.  We preferred the North location much more than the South- it is about 3 minutes from the Port.  You can walk to nearby restaurants at both.  We got very good deals on Hotwire/Priceline for these hotels, under $89/nt (I think South was cheaper- as it should be).

We also used the Park N Go- totally recommend it for those who might be driving and not taking the Dis transportation.


----------



## corky441

If anyone is interested in taking a look at the Oasis, there is a one hour show on tv Tuesday (9/11) all about the ship. 

9:00 pm on the Destination channel ( 286 on Directv ).

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

Hey, John, I've been getting a runtime error when I click on the link to "*Click on PRICE to book/hold stateroom and make a reservation*."  I actually want to book a class of cabin that's not on the list (I did this for PCC 4.0 also).  Who would I contact at DU to talk about this?  Thanks!

Sayhello


----------



## WebmasterJohn

We are experiencing some technical issues at the moment - give it some time and try the link later.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

sayhello said:


> I actually want to book a class of cabin that's not on the list (I did this for PCC 4.0 also).Sayhello



Email TraceyH@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## sayhello

Thanks, John!

Sayhello


----------



## disneyholic family

so this is a first for me - super early flight booking....

i just noticed that the airline flights came available for next year, so i just reserved flights for august/september 2013.

Woo hoo!!  

(well, the transatlantic segment of the trip - to and from JFK....but that's the difficult part to snag, especially given when rosh hashanah is next year....so now i'm good to go)...


----------



## rn4val

What airlines are booking this early?


----------



## disneyholic family

rn4val said:


> What airlines are booking this early?



El Al - i didn't check anything else.  
I just need to get a flight into and out of the US (especially given that the Jewish New Year is very very early next year (sept 4), so the flights right after the cruise  will be completely booked once everyone else who needs to fly at that time notices.  and the prices will head into the stratosphere.  (even more than they already are  )

i checked yestereday and noticed they already have their flights available for booking through sept 9.  So i sent an email to my TA with very specific instructions as to which flights to reserve, etc etc.


----------



## NitroStitch

Does anyone know approximately what time we leave the ship once we're back in Ft. Lauderdale?  I'm trying to see if I would be able to leave the ship, get to an airport, fly across the country and check in for the Disneyland Half Marathon in time, all in one day.  

They haven't released a real schedule or any official race information yet, but based on what they did this year, I need to get to Disneyland by 5 pm on that Saturday to pick up my race packet, for a very early Sunday morning race.  Airline schedules aren't quite that far out yet, but I'm trying to see if it's even geographically possible before I'd need to sign up or not sign up for the race.  

And yes, I'm crazy, in case you were wondering.    I've been wanting to get my RunDisney Coast-to-Coast medal in 2013, and we get back to Florida on the last day of the Disneyland Half Marathon Expo (unless they change their schedule).  If I can't manage it, I'll have to wait until 2014.  Not a terrible thing, and probably a smarter plan to wait, but I at least want to investigate the possibility.


----------



## OKW Lover

Lisa, 5:00 pm in Anaheim would be nearly impossible to make.  Flights from FLL to LAX are ~5+ hours non-stop and then you would have to get your bags and actually get to DL.  Figure 6.5 hours at the least in transit, so the latest flight you could take would be 10:30 am?  Even thought the FLL airport is close to the docks, I'm not thinking you could plan on making a flight quiet that early.


----------



## mikelan6

NitroStitch said:


> Does anyone know approximately what time we leave the ship once we're back in Ft. Lauderdale?  I'm trying to see if I would be able to leave the ship, get to an airport, fly across the country and check in for the Disneyland Half Marathon in time, all in one



I don't think you'd make it before 5 PM. Could someone else check in for you?  Maybe ask another DISer ti help.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

NitroStitch said:


> Does anyone know approximately what time we leave the ship once we're back in Ft. Lauderdale?  I'm trying to see if I would be able to leave the ship, get to an airport, fly across the country and check in for the Disneyland Half Marathon in time, all in one day.
> 
> They haven't released a real schedule or any official race information yet, but based on what they did this year, I need to get to Disneyland by 5 pm on that Saturday to pick up my race packet, for a very early Sunday morning race.  Airline schedules aren't quite that far out yet, but I'm trying to see if it's even geographically possible before I'd need to sign up or not sign up for the race.
> 
> And yes, I'm crazy, in case you were wondering.    I've been wanting to get my RunDisney Coast-to-Coast medal in 2013, and we get back to Florida on the last day of the Disneyland Half Marathon Expo (unless they change their schedule).  If I can't manage it, I'll have to wait until 2014.  Not a terrible thing, and probably a smarter plan to wait, but I at least want to investigate the possibility.



You can ask to be one of the first ones off the ship - and if you are willing to pull your own luggage you could be off as early as 7AM (don't hold me to the exact time - obviously it could vary and depends on customs).

We had friends pull their own luggage off the last RCCL cruise we were on (Allure) and they walked off the ship at 6:45AM.

Of course the rest depends on how you are getting to airport, flights, etc.


----------



## sayhello

OKW Lover said:


> Lisa, 5:00 pm in Anaheim would be nearly impossible to make.  Flights from FLL to LAX are ~5+ hours non-stop and then you would have to get your bags and actually get to DL.  Figure 6.5 hours at the least in transit, so the latest flight you could take would be 10:30 am?  Even thought the FLL airport is close to the docks, I'm not thinking you could plan on making a flight quiet that early.


OK, but Anaheim is 3 hours earlier than FLL, so she actually could catch a flight at noon and conceivably still make it (because that's 9am in Anaheim).  

I wouldn't try it unless I could get a direct flight.

Sayhello


----------



## NitroStitch

Thanks everybody for the input! It would definitely be safer to have someone else pick up my packet for me, but its still cutting it close. I have hardly seen any direct flights other than from MCO, and then there's the added time to get back there to make a flight. Not to mention that it will be hurricane season, and a storm anywhere around the route could delay getting back to port or ground planes in and out of the area. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## OKW Lover

sayhello said:


> OK, but Anaheim is 3 hours earlier than FLL, so she actually could catch a flight at noon and conceivably still make it (because that's 9am in Anaheim).



I knew I was forgetting something!  Good point Tobi!


----------



## itsmuggsie

NitroStitch said:


> Thanks everybody for the input! It would definitely be safer to have someone else pick up my packet for me, but its still cutting it close. I have hardly seen any direct flights other than from MCO, and then there's the added time to get back there to make a flight. Not to mention that it will be hurricane season, and a storm anywhere around the route could delay getting back to port or ground planes in and out of the area. Decisions, decisions...



Have you checked Miami airport?


----------



## NitroStitch

itsmuggsie said:


> Have you checked Miami airport?



I'm going to check again once the airlines actually have Labor Day Weekend flights on their schedule, but Miami was surprisingly non-helpful for timing too. It seems nearly every airline has at least one stop required, and since I can't board an airplane before 7 am in Florida, there seem to be limited flights until too late in the day. I'm hoping the options will be a little better for a holiday weekend, but only time will tell.  I didn't really think it would be that hard to find a flight...  Maybe it's telling me to wait until 2014.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

Just a heads up for those on the fence about booking, we have received word from RCL that the prices will increase on October 4th.

If you are thinking about joining us, don't delay!


----------



## OKW Lover

DSNYDREAMER said:


> Just a heads up for those on the fence about booking, we have received word from RCL that the prices will increase on October 4th.
> 
> If you are thinking about joining us, don't delay!



Will this affect current bookings?  Or just for new bookings?


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

New bookings only, anything that has been booked already is price protected!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

This is why we're trying to encourage anyone who is 'on the fence' to book now.

If you book and deposit now your price is protected and your space is guaranteed.  After 10/4 pricing will go up and space cannot be guaranteed - they basically going to sell this space to the general public.

Remember - your deposit is fully refundable until 6/1/2013.  If you cancel any time before that for any reason you will get your full deposit back.  We will remind you well in advance of this date so that you can choose to cancel and get your deposit back.

Please don't take the chance that the price will go up or the stateroom you want will be sold out!!!!!


----------



## sayhello

Hey, I have now officially booked on this cruise!    It isn't the best time of year for me, but I just couldn't pass up the chance to check out this amazing ship with you all.  I decided to try out a Central Park View balcony, because it's something different, and I wanted to see what it was like.  Looking forward to planning and playing with y'all!

Sayhello


----------



## disneyholic family

sayhello said:


> Hey, I have now officially booked on this cruise!    It isn't the best time of year for me, but I just couldn't pass up the chance to check out this amazing ship with you all.  I decided to try out a Central Park View balcony, because it's something different, and I wanted to see what it was like.  Looking forward to planning and playing with y'all!
> 
> Sayhello




that's great!!!!!  i'm so glad to hear you'll be on the cruise too!!


----------



## LionKingRules84

I feel absolutely insane to be putting money down for something I said I would never do, on top of doing it at a time I don't like to travel, right before going on another HUGE vacation in a few days, but I did it! 

I'll probably be more excited when I get back from Europe and need something to cheer me up from my post vacation blues(and I have a feeling it's gonna hit me hard). Don't want to pass up the chance of getting a good deal on a great cruise with a bunch of fun people. If I do go through with it this will be my first cruise ever!


----------



## disneyholic family

LionKingRules84 said:


> I feel absolutely insane to be putting money down for something I said I would never do, on top of doing it at a time I don't like to travel, right before going on another HUGE vacation in a few days, but I did it!
> 
> I'll probably be more excited when I get back from Europe and need something to cheer me up from my post vacation blues(and I have a feeling it's gonna hit me hard). Don't want to pass up the chance of getting a good deal on a great cruise with a bunch of fun people. If I do go through with it this will be my first cruise ever!



that's great!!!!  it really is a very good price!  

it's not my first cruise, but it's my first time on the Oasis (and RCCL for that matter)......and add to that first time with other disers!!!  how exciting!!


----------



## LionKingRules84

disneyholic family said:


> that's great!!!!  it really is a very good price!
> 
> it's not my first cruise, but it's my first time on the Oasis (and RCCL for that matter)......and add to that first time with other disers!!!  how exciting!!



Yeah that price blew me away which is why I'm doing it! I even booked a balcony room for Central Park which seemed great for a balcony room. I can't do ocean view since I'm afraid it might make me ill(the only time I ever got motion sickness was from a boat in choppy water granted it was a small fishing boat but the ocean still makes me queasy now. Makes me feel bad since my husband loves boats).

I am concerned that I booked this last night but have not received a confirmation number yet just an e-mail from Dreams saying they are passing my information along to RCCL. Just want to make sure I'm in for this cruise since tomorrow is the 4th, don't want to miss out!


----------



## Princessclab

LionKingRules84 said:


> Yeah that price blew me away which is why I'm doing it! I even booked a balcony room for Central Park which seemed great for a balcony room. I can't do ocean view since I'm afraid it might make me ill(the only time I ever got motion sickness was from a boat in choppy water granted it was a small fishing boat but the ocean still makes me queasy now. Makes me feel bad since my husband loves boats).
> 
> I am concerned that I booked this last night but have not received a confirmation number yet just an e-mail from Dreams saying they are passing my information along to RCCL. Just want to make sure I'm in for this cruise since tomorrow is the 4th, don't want to miss out!




I am pretty sure it will be OK; Tracey is awesome.
I looke forward to cruising with you as I do the rest of the group....


----------



## LionKingRules84

Princessclab said:


> I am pretty sure it will be OK; Tracey is awesome.
> I looke forward to cruising with you as I do the rest of the group....



Thanks!  I don't doubt Tracey!

I just realized I can't count, tomorrow is actually only the 3rd! I guess I'm a bit stressed out having to leave at the end of the week I'm actually relieved it's only tuesday the 2nd though it will be the 3rd soon. I'm so not ready but I have to be by friday evening, excited and scared all at the same time!


----------



## Princessclab

LionKingRules84 said:


> Thanks!  I don't doubt Tracey!
> 
> I just realized I can't count, tomorrow is actually only the 3rd! I guess I'm a bit stressed out having to leave at the end of the week I'm actually relieved it's only tuesday the 2nd though it will be the 3rd soon. I'm so not ready but I have to be by friday evening, excited and scared all at the same time!



Have a great time on your trip!  Love to hear all about it when you return.  I love hearing about other people's trips...


----------



## sayhello

LionKingRules84 said:


> Thanks!  I don't doubt Tracey!
> 
> I just realized I can't count, tomorrow is actually only the 3rd! I guess I'm a bit stressed out having to leave at the end of the week I'm actually relieved it's only tuesday the 2nd though it will be the 3rd soon. I'm so not ready but I have to be by friday evening, excited and scared all at the same time!


You're going to have a FABULOUS time!  I'm so jealous!  ENJOY!  

Sayhello


----------



## LionKingRules84

Since I'm still most likely doing this it seems and I haven't been to Flordia since 2007, do you think a 2 or 3 day stay before the cruise at Universal and a 2 day stay at Disney World after the cruise doable? Would it be best to reverse the order? Mostly interested in doing Harry Potter and the new Fantasyland, as well as the new attractions at Hollywood studios. I may only be able to afford 2 days at either so if that's the case which stay should I do Universal or Disney World? Since they are adding the new Transformers 3D at Universal I'm actually leaning towards Universal at the moment. 

Thoughts or ideas are welcome!


----------



## Wimpy

We were at universal and islands in May.  It took us a day for both parks.  Now we didn't do all the major coasters.  If you are only going to do WWoHP, I think a day would be fine.

Can't comment on new FL, as I haven't been there....yet.


----------



## Princessclab

Hi All,

I have had something important come up during the time of this cruise so I must cancel this trip.  I am so disappointed but I know you will all have a blast!  
clb


----------



## LionKingRules84

Been watching a bunch of YouTube videos of this ship and have been getting excited! 

I realized though I have never Cruised before or have ever been to any part of the Caribbean. So I have a lot to plan, thankfully I have awhile till the cruise but any advice or directions to a thread to help with first time RCCL cruisers?

Any help is great!


----------



## rn4val

I'm a first time cruiser too. Love any advice too from all you veterens


----------



## sayhello

LionKingRules84 said:


> Been watching a bunch of YouTube videos of this ship and have been getting excited!
> 
> I realized though I have never Cruised before or have ever been to any part of the Caribbean. So I have a lot to plan, thankfully I have awhile till the cruise but any advice or directions to a thread to help with first time RCCL cruisers?
> 
> Any help is great!





rn4val said:


> I'm a first time cruiser too. Love any advice too from all you veterens


Boy, broad questions, anyone?  

I don't know that there's a thread here yet on the DIS yet, but you can check out that "other" place, www.cruisecritic.com, which has a whole forum for RCCL.  The folks there can be harsh (it's not always the most friendly community, and people have been known to refer to it as "the dark place") but there's a TON of information there.  

Feel free to ask any questions, I (and I'm sure a ton of others) will be happy to answer!

One thing I will say is, I've told a few folks I'm taking this cruise, and they all either have sailed on the Oasis of the Seas, or know someone who has, and they all RAVE about the ship.  I think, for me, this will be the first time the ship is actually the destination, not the ports.

Sayhello


----------



## Mickeefan

Sadly, I have to cancel this cruise. I would have loved meeting the Podcast team and other DISers, but I just can't do it next year and reach my goal of moving back to Florida in 2014. I'm sure I'll be able to do another DIS-sponsored event at some point.

I'm sure you'll all have a great time and I'll be watching for trip reports from you!


----------



## hljoo8

Its over a year from the cruise. I would like to add a week at the world but would like to wait and see if there are any free dining or discounts that come up for that time of year. If I sign up for my free transfer now, will it be possible to change it later?
In addition I Keep getting 500 - Internal Server error when trying to access the page to book the transfers. I have tried multiple browsers and computers. Any ideas? 

Thanks... Can't wait for the Cruise!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

hljoo8 said:


> Its over a year from the cruise. I would like to add a week at the world but would like to wait and see if there are any free dining or discounts that come up for that time of year. If I sign up for my free transfer now, will it be possible to change it later?
> In addition I Keep getting 500 - Internal Server error when trying to access the page to book the transfers. I have tried multiple browsers and computers. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks... Can't wait for the Cruise!



My advice is to wait to sign up for your transfers until you know for sure what you want to do either pre or post-cruise.  They will still be free for you even if you wait.

As far as the error goes make sure you just enter the number portion of your reservation (i.e. 12345 NOT DC-RC-12345).  Also make sure you are not copying and pasting your password into the form - sometimes that can bring over extra characters.

If you still need assistance logging in you can email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and I will be happy to help - just make sure you include your Dreams Reservation ID number in the email.


----------



## WizardLarz

I really would like to try and go on this adventure but I have a few questions.

1.  Is a Passport needed?  I guessing it is especially if you get off and visit any of the destinations.

2.  Is it possible to find a Roommate?  I've been doing WDW solo for several years now, and for the single price of the cruise I can do 2 WDW vacations.  Finding a Roomie and splitting the cost would make this a much easier to do vacation.

3.  What are some of the Extra Fees that a person may forget to buget for that are not part of the 'All inclusive' cost?   For example, Tipping, Drinks.


----------



## OKW Lover

WizardLarz said:


> I really would like to try and go on this adventure but I have a few questions.
> 
> 1.  Is a Passport needed?  I guessing it is especially if you get off and visit any of the destinations.
> 
> 2.  Is it possible to find a Roommate?  I've been doing WDW solo for several years now, and for the single price of the cruise I can do 2 WDW vacations.  Finding a Roomie and splitting the cost would make this a much easier to do vacation.
> 
> 3.  What are some of the Extra Fees that a person may forget to buget for that are not part of the 'All inclusive' cost?   For example, Tipping, Drinks.



1.  Passports are _needed_ but are highly recommended.  Why not get one anyway?  They are good for 10 years so its really not that bad.  Once you have one you are much more open to spur of the moment travel options out of the country.  

2. In past cruises, there has been a thread of people looking for roommates.  I don't think there is one for this cruise yet but you could start one yourself.

3.  Extra fees are tips for server, assistant server, head server and stateroom host.  Drinks are extra and there will be a tip added onto those charges.  Anything you buy in the gift shop and any shore excursions are obviously extra.  Some people like to play bingo on board.  Specialty dining will be extra.  Hmm, I'm sure there are more.


----------



## WizardLarz

OKW Lover said:


> 1.  Passports are _needed_ but are highly recommended.  Why not get one anyway?  They are good for 10 years so its really not that bad.  Once you have one you are much more open to spur of the moment travel options out of the country.
> 
> 2. In past cruises, there has been a thread of people looking for roommates.  I don't think there is one for this cruise yet but you could start one yourself.
> 
> 3.  Extra fees are tips for server, assistant server, head server and stateroom host.  Drinks are extra and there will be a tip added onto those charges.  Anything you buy in the gift shop and any shore excursions are obviously extra.  Some people like to play bingo on board.  Specialty dining will be extra.  Hmm, I'm sure there are more.



Thanks for the quick response OKW Lover.  

1. I though so. Plenty of time to get the Passport, but I'll try to do that this next month so there will be no worries come August, if I go.  Of course this is one more added exspence, But like you said it is good for 10yrs, which will make it easier to do other DIS/Podcast Cruises & ABD trips.

2. I saw a couple of people say that they might be going solo. I'll wait to start a thread because I still have to wait to see if my Cash flow is going to let me do this in addition to my regular SWW trip and a F&W trip.

3. I'm actually hoping to get some Dollar figures.  Really would Love to do this and the extra cost numbers are important to calculate out if I go or stay home.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Gang

Kevin and I just got off the Royal Caribbean Cruise Line ship Allure of the Seas (sister ship to the Oasis which we will be on in August for DIS Cruise 1.0).

I'm going to do write ups for all the places we ate on the ship during our cruise.  Since many will be identical on DIS Cruise 1.0 I thought you might be interested.

I started with a blog about the soda package/program - www.FoodieTales.com - and I will be adding more in the upcoming weeks.

Enjoy!!
John


----------



## rn4val

Sounds like I will be getting the soda package on the cruise. Can't wait to hear more


----------



## NitroStitch

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> Kevin and I just got off the Royal Caribbean Cruise Line ship Allure of the Seas (sister ship to the Oasis which we will be on in August for DIS Cruise 1.0).
> 
> I'm going to do write ups for all the places we ate on the ship during our cruise.  Since many will be identical on DIS Cruise 1.0 I thought you might be interested.
> 
> I started with a blog about the soda package/program - www.FoodieTales.com - and I will be adding more in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> John



Wonderful!  Can't wait to hear all about the options and places we'll be able to try.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just posted a new blog:

Royal Caribbean Cruise Line, Allure of the Seas  Free Eats!!

http://foodietales.com/2013/01/royal-caribbean-cruise-line-allure-of-the-seas-free-eats/


----------



## disneydaveb

After reading the blogs, which were great, I started looking for some info on the drink packages and I came across some new packages that include beer, wine and liquor. Could it be worth it? Maybe

Here is some info:

Packages must be purchased on the first day of a cruise for the entire length of the cruise. If one person in a cabin buys a package, all passengers older than 21 in that cabin must also purchase the package.

The two drink package options are:

The Classic package ($45 per person, per day)

This package features beer (priced $6.25 or less), house wines by the glass, as well as all nonalcoholic cocktails, sodas and juices. Bottled water and minibar items are not included.

The Premium package ($55 per person, per day)

The second option includes beer (no price limit), house wines by the glass, frozen drinks, cocktails including premium brands, as well as all nonalcoholic cocktails, sodas and juices. Bottled water and mini-bar items are not included.

Prices for both packages are inclusive of service charges. Package users may only order one item at a time for individual consumption. There is no daily limit on how many items a person may order.

The drink packages will be available on all ships by early 2013.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

New blog posted.....

Royal Caribbean Cruise Line, Allure of the Seas  Extra Cost Eats!!

http://foodietales.com/2013/01/royal-caribbean-cruise-line-allure-of-the-seas-extra-cost-eats/


----------



## WebmasterJohn

New blog posted.............

Royal Caribbean Cruise Line, Allure of the Seas  Giovannis Table

http://foodietales.com/2013/01/royal-caribbean-cruise-line-allure-of-the-seas-giovannis-table/


----------



## NitroStitch

WebmasterJohn said:


> New blog posted.............
> 
> Royal Caribbean Cruise Line, Allure of the Seas  Giovannis Table
> 
> http://foodietales.com/2013/01/royal-caribbean-cruise-line-allure-of-the-seas-giovannis-table/



I'm going to need a longer cruise for all the delicious dining you've described so far - and I know you're not finished yet!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

New blog posted....

Royal Caribbean Cruise Line, Allure of the Seas  Chops Grille

http://foodietales.com/2013/01/royal-caribbean-cruise-line-allure-of-the-seas-chops-grille/


----------



## LionKingRules84

I have a really odd but specific question concerning Royal Caribbean. So I am a germ-a-phob and was wondering if due to their strange 'no alcohol' policy on bringing things on board is rubbing alcohol or hand sanitizer likely to be flagged in your luggage? Just want to make sure we don't pack those and have our luggage put in jail. Also if neither are allowed to be brought on then are they able to be bought somewhere on the ship? More worried about not being able to have hand sanitizer, I never leave without it these days.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

LionKingRules84 said:


> I have a really odd but specific question concerning Royal Caribbean. So I am a germ-a-phob and was wondering if due to their strange 'no alcohol' policy on bringing things on board is rubbing alcohol or hand sanitizer likely to be flagged in your luggage? Just want to make sure we don't pack those and have our luggage put in jail. Also if neither are allowed to be brought on then are they able to be bought somewhere on the ship? More worried about not being able to have hand sanitizer, I never leave without it these days.



Technically as long as it's not for drinking those items should be allowed, however it will be up to their desrection.  If they see something they deem 'suspsicious' they may confiscate it.  You are more likley to have the rubbing alcohol confiscated than hand sanitizer.

There is a shop onbaord all RCCL ships and, similar to DCL, they have a small personal hygiene selection.  I don'ty specifically recall seeing rubbing alcohol or hand sanitizer for sale but it might have been there.

The good news is RCCL, like DCL and all other cruise lines, are super aware of hygiene issues and offer purell/hand sanitzer near any and every food venue.  You kind of can't go 10 feet without finding some.

During our recent Christmas cruise they made daily announcements about frequent hand washing, and you can't get into a restaurant (or even near one) without someone reminding you to get Purelled.

I would imagine that if you wanted some for your personal use you could go to guest services and ask for some and they would be happy to supply it to you - the last thing they want is for people to get sick.


----------



## LionKingRules84

WebmasterJohn said:


> Technically as long as it's not for drinking those items should be allowed, however it will be up to their desrection.  If they see something they deem 'suspsicious' they may confiscate it.  You are more likley to have the rubbing alcohol confiscated than hand sanitizer.
> 
> There is a shop onbaord all RCCL ships and, similar to DCL, they have a small personal hygiene selection.  I don'ty specifically recall seeing rubbing alcohol or hand sanitizer for sale but it might have been there.
> 
> The good news is RCCL, like DCL and all other cruise lines, are super aware of hygiene issues and offer purell/hand sanitzer near any and every food venue.  You kind of can't go 10 feet without finding some.
> 
> During our recent Christmas cruise they made daily announcements about frequent hand washing, and you can't get into a restaurant (or even near one) without someone reminding you to get Purelled.
> 
> I would imagine that if you wanted some for your personal use you could go to guest services and ask for some and they would be happy to supply it to you - the last thing they want is for people to get sick.



Awesome! Thanks John! I thought I saw Purell dispensers when looking at random pictures of the ship on google search and youtube videos but wasn't sure how many they had, good to know they are not hard to find!


----------



## hockeymomNS

Hmmm, never been on a cruise AND I turn 50 this year..........might have to do more research (and sweet talk my hubby).


----------



## OKW Lover

A cruise virgin!?  You must join us!

Having a big group like this (especially like this group) should reduce some of the fear of the unknown that most first-time cruisers have.  Although the ship isn't as big as WDW, there is still so much to see and do, not to mention just finding your cabin, that there is a wealth of new experiences.  

Val & I have been on something like a dozen cruises (3, err 4, more coming up this year) and enjoyed every one.  Some more than others but still each was lots of fun.  

Please think seriously about this one Evelyn.


----------



## Wimpy

OKW Lover said:
			
		

> Although the ship isn't as big as WDW, there is still so much to see and do, not to mention just finding your cabin,



Not quite as big as WDW, but very close.


----------



## disneyholic family

weddings and podcast cruises just don't seem to mix for me..
so far i've managed to miss every podcast cruise because of a wedding (both my son and daughter's weddings forced me to cancel my reservation for a podcast cruise)

and now it's happening yet again..

my nephew is getting married labor day weekend, blocking me from the oasis cruise.

i can't believe it..  
i was sooooooooooooooooo excited that i'd finally get to cruise with the podcasters!!   

oh well..

at least it's a happy reason..

i adore this nephew and my soon to be niece in law...

i've just sent Tracey my cancellation email.

i hope there's another podcast cruise in the future!

i'll be thinking of you all!!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

New blog posted about our December trip on the Allure writtent by Kevin - enjoy!!

Royal Caribbean Cruise Line, Allure of the Seas  150 Central Park

http://foodietales.com/2013/01/royal-caribbean-cruise-line-allure-of-the-seas-150-central-park/


----------



## NitroStitch

WebmasterJohn said:


> New blog posted about our December trip on the Allure writtent by Kevin - enjoy!!
> 
> Royal Caribbean Cruise Line, Allure of the Seas  150 Central Park
> 
> http://foodietales.com/2013/01/royal-caribbean-cruise-line-allure-of-the-seas-150-central-park/



Sounds delicious and decadent! Yum!  Am I the only one hearing it in Kevin's voice as I read?


----------



## LuvsBlueDiamonds

We booked this morning!

Let's Party People!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

WebmasterJohn said:


> New blog posted about our December trip on the Allure writtent by Kevin - enjoy!!
> 
> Royal Caribbean Cruise Line, Allure of the Seas  150 Central Park
> 
> http://foodietales.com/2013/01/royal-caribbean-cruise-line-allure-of-the-seas-150-central-park/



sounds amazing!!  
it seems i might make it onto the Allure in August - before the wedding that's blocking me from your oasis cruise.  (we're going to try for it last minute - after final payment)...
If i do make it onto the allure, i wonder if veggies can each at 150 central park the way they can at Remy...


----------



## LionKingRules84

Still hoping to do 3 days pre-cruise at Disney World if the $120 a night offer at the Swan/Dolphin is still there but since I booked after the free transfer offer I assume if I want to sign up for that(if I still can) I'd have to pay, which I don't mind, but have no idea how much this will be. If I can sign up for the transfer how much would that be and what would the cut off date for sign up be(if there is one)? Also is the $120 a night for Swan/Dolphin offer still there as well? Would love a quick stop at Disney World since I haven't been in a few years but need to budget since it's a lot on top of a 7 Day cruise. Also if I do book this would I have to do a separate reservation with Dreams Unlimited on top of the cruise? 


Thanks for all the help! The reviews from the Allure have made me extremely excited for this cruise!


----------



## rn4val

After listening to the podcast about decorating state room doors just wondering will people do that on this cruise?


----------



## OKW Lover

rn4val said:


> After listening to the podcast about decorating state room doors just wondering will people do that on this cruise?



I have no doubt that they will.


----------



## OKW Lover

Is there a list somewhere of who is going?


----------



## mikelan6

OKW Lover said:
			
		

> Is there a list somewhere of who is going?



Jeff, you know the rules. Your idea- you start a thread with a list. LOL


----------



## WebmasterJohn

mikelan6 said:


> Jeff, you know the rules. Your idea- you start a thread with a list. LOL



Jeff - if you get the list together I'll add it to my first post with the info on the cruise.


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterJohn said:


> Jeff - if you get the list together I'll add it to my first post with the info on the cruise.



Sounds good John.  I'll work on that later in the week.


----------



## OKW Lover

Here is the list I've gleaned from the posts on this thread up to now.  

Disney Enabler, Carol & Michael
DisneyKevin; Kevin
DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben 
LionKingRules84; 
LuvsBlueDiamonds; 
msjuyamc; Kim
myweegirls; Liz, SO, Anna, Tessa 
NitroStitch; Lisa & Paul
OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
Princessclab; 
rn4val;
Sayhello; Tobi
Shogo;
WDWworld;
WebmasterJohn; John
Wimpy; Jim

Everybody please post additional info as to their travel mates, children's names/ages, cabin number (optional - you can keep this a secret if you want).  

I'm assuming that many of the podcasters are going to be on board in addition to John & Kevin but they aren't on the list since they haven't posted explicitly here that they are going.


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

I'm going too! . I'm Wimpy/Jim's wife, Jayme.  It's just the two of us though, they won't let us bring the furry kids along! LOL!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyFanInPA said:


> I'm going too! . I'm Wimpy/Jim's wife, Jayme.  It's just the two of us though, they won't let us bring the furry kids along! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks for the update Jayme.  I'll include it in the next go-around.

Any others?


----------



## bzelf

We're joining the fun too!  Bzelf & Bwix - Yvonne & Burt


----------



## rn4val

My name is Debbie and I'm coming with my sister in law Tina. Our cabin is 12626


----------



## Wimpy

DisneyFanInPA said:
			
		

> I'm going too! . I'm Wimpy/Jim's wife, Jayme.  It's just the two of us though, they won't let us bring the furry kids along! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm happy she freely admits that we will be there together.  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## myweegirls

We are indeed in! You have my board name (myweegirls) - Eric is DEA. Anna is 8, and Tessa is 6. And *everyone* is very excited.

We have flights - going into Ft. Lauderdale - now I need to book a pre-night stay somewhere that will shuttle us to the port!

XO
Liz


----------



## LionKingRules84

My name is Angela and I'm going with my husband Ryan.  

We are in the process of figuring out pre-days at the Swan before the cruise.


----------



## Penny Mouse

I'm going.  It's my first cruise and I'm taking my neice.  
Me - Penny 
Neice - Whitney


----------



## OKW Lover

myweegirls said:


> We are indeed in! You have my board name (myweegirls) - Eric is DEA. Anna is 8, and Tessa is 6. And *everyone* is very excited.
> 
> We have flights - going into Ft. Lauderdale - now I need to book a pre-night stay somewhere that will shuttle us to the port!
> 
> XO
> Liz



Thanks Liz.  I just could not remember Eric's name.  I know we chatted on both PCC 3.0 and 4.0.  It will be nice to see you again.



LionKingRules84 said:


> My name is Angela and I'm going with my husband Ryan.
> 
> We are in the process of figuring out pre-days at the Swan before the cruise.



Welcome aboard!  Pre-days at the Swan will be nice.  Its so convenient to Epcot (and the Studios).  We just spent 3 nights at the Dolphin.  Really good rates as compared to BW/BC/YC.



Penny Mouse said:


> I'm going.  It's my first cruise and I'm taking my neice.
> Me - Penny
> Neice - Whitney



Welcome aboard!  And especially, welcome to the DIS Boards.  Glad you de-lurked.


----------



## mikelan6

ShellyMinnie and I are going too.  

Thank you for making the list, Jeff.


----------



## OKW Lover

mikelan6 said:


> ShellyMinnie and I are going too.
> 
> Thank you for making the list, Jeff.



Got you Mike (and Shelly).  Watch for the next update later today.


----------



## disneyholic family

we'll be like ships passing in the night - we'll be on the Allure that comes back into ft lauderdale on the 25th. 
so maybe we'll pass you somewhere along the coast of florida


----------



## OKW Lover

Updated list as of the Ides of March:

BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
Disney Enabler, Carol & Michael
DisneyKevin; Kevin
DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben 
LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
LuvsBlueDiamonds; 
Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
msjuyamc; Kim
myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6 
NitroStitch; Lisa & Paul
OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
Princessclab; 
rn4val;
Sayhello; Tobi
Shogo;
WDWworld;
WebmasterJohn; John
Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme


----------



## rn4val

It's my first cruise too. I'm getting excited. We are flying into Miami the day before the cruise. Got a lot cheaper rate then going into Ft Lauderdale. Does anyone know the best way to get from Miami airport to hotel in Ft Lauderdale?  Is there a shuttle service?  We don't want to rent a car just for less than a day.


----------



## myweegirls

OKW Lover said:


> Thanks Liz.  I just could not remember Eric's name.  I know we chatted on both PCC 3.0 and 4.0.  It will be nice to see you again.



You, too! We're really looking forward to this cruise - the last week before we go back to school...

XO
Liz


----------



## wdwworld

wdwworld = Bob & Julie
We are coming in late on Thursday staying at Swan & Dolphin for the pre-cruise. We are going to Theme Park Connection on Friday, love that place.
Can't wait to get this going.









OKW Lover said:


> Updated list as of the Ides of March:
> 
> BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
> Disney Enabler, Carol & Michael
> DisneyKevin; Kevin
> DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben
> LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
> LuvsBlueDiamonds;
> Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
> msjuyamc; Kim
> myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6
> NitroStitch; Lisa & Paul
> OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
> Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
> Princessclab;
> rn4val;
> Sayhello; Tobi
> Shogo;
> WDWworld;
> WebmasterJohn; John
> Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme


----------



## Disney Enabler

Jeff -- Thanks for putting this together.

Michael is Merry Mousketeer on the boards.  For those who listen to the Disneyland edition of the podcast, he is on that team.

We are flying into Orlando on Wednesday staying at Bay Lake Tower.  Who will be joining us on the bus ride to the port?

We will be at the Swan for 2 nights after the cruise flying home on Labor Day.

Looking forward to meeting new people and seeing those of you who we have cruised with on prior DIS cruises.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## LionKingRules84

Since I've never done a cruise before what's the best way to get from the port to the airport at the end of the cruise? Taxi or would I be better off with a town car service?

I do hope you can still sign up for the transfer from the Swan/Dolphin to the port, plan on staying a few nights there before the cruise(am booking through dreams through the special rates page). I joined sometime after the offer of the free transfer anyone know if I would have to pay or if I'm able to hitch a ride? I'm willing to pay for it I just need to know how much so I can budget properly. I know it sounds silly that I have to budget like this but it makes a difference on how long I can stay at the Swan. Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## mikelan6

LionKingRules84 said:


> Since I've never done a cruise before what's the best way to get from the port to the airport at the end of the cruise? Taxi or would I be better off with a town car service?



Port Everglades is VERY close to Ft Lauderdale Airport.  The most convenient way would probably be a taxi.


----------



## OKW Lover

Here is the latest list of attendees - as of noon 3/23/13:
BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
Disney Enabler & Merry Mousketeer, Carol & Michael
DisneyKevin & Webmaster John; Kevin & John
DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben 
LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
LuvsBlueDiamonds; 
Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
msjuyamc; Kim
myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6 
NitroStitch; Lisa & Paul
OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
Princessclab; 
rn4val;
Sayhello; Tobi
Shogo;
WDWworld; Bob & Julie
Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme


----------



## OKW Lover

For those who are tying to decide about speciality dining on board our cruise, you may want to check out the various reviews on FoodieTales.


----------



## rn4val

Hi. On the next list would you put Debbie by rn4val. Also my sister in law Tina. Thanks so much. Love to know everyone's name


----------



## OKW Lover

rn4val said:


> Hi. On the next list would you put Debbie by rn4val. Also my sister in law Tina. Thanks so much. Love to know everyone's name


Done!  Will post a new update sometime Sunday.


----------



## OKW Lover

Here is the current list as of the end of day 3/24:


BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
Disney Enabler & Merry Mousketeer, Carol & Michael
DisneyKevin & Webmaster John; Kevin & John
DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben 
LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
LuvsBlueDiamonds; 
Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
msjuyamc; Kim
myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6 
NitroStitch; Lisa & Paul
OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
Princessclab; 
rn4val; Debbie & Tina (SIL)
Sayhello; Tobi
Shogo;
WDWworld; Bob & Julie
Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme

Please let me know of any additions/changes.


----------



## mikelan6

FYI - If you are a Royal Caribbean Shareholder of 100 shares or more, you are entitled to a $100.00 on-board credit on this sailing.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=103045&p=irol-shareholderbenefit


----------



## wdwworld

Any word on who from the podcast might be joining us, besides John & Kevin?


----------



## CanadianDISfan

Will the transfer pick up be at the Swan and Dolphin hotels only?  We'll be staying off property and wondering if it would be easier to stay there pre-cruise.  
Thanks!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

wdwworld said:


> Any word on who from the podcast might be joining us, besides John & Kevin?



So far everyone from the podcast is expected to be on this cruise.  The only exception is Corey and Julie - we recently found out that's the first week of Ferris' school year so they might not be able to come on this cruise.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

CanadianDISfan said:


> Will the transfer pick up be at the Swan and Dolphin hotels only?  We'll be staying off property and wondering if it would be easier to stay there pre-cruise.
> Thanks!  Can't wait!!!



We're still working out the details of the transfers but I can say for sure they will only be from a WDW on-property hotels.  It does not necessarily have to be the Swan/Dolphin.

I know you're next question will be can you stay off property and still use the transfers if you get to a WDW on-property hotel - the answer is yes, as long as you can get you, your famliy and your luggage to a WDW on-property hotel by the deisgnated pick-up time (which has not been worked out yet) you can use our transportation.


----------



## DisneySuzy

Can you add me DisneySuzy (Sue), husband Bill, daughter Amanda, son-in-law Ben, mom Wanda and dad Dean to the list.  Thanks

Looking forward to the cruise.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneySuzy said:


> Can you add me DisneySuzy (Sue), husband Bill, daughter Amanda, son-in-law Ben, mom Wanda and dad Dean to the list.  Thanks
> 
> Looking forward to the cruise.



Welcome to the group. I'll update the list this weekend. 

Anybody else want to come out of lurking status?


----------



## Wimpy

OKW Lover said:


> Welcome to the group. I'll update the list this weekend.
> 
> Anybody else want to come out of lurking status?



Nope, I like being a lurker.


----------



## CanadianDISfan

OKW Lover said:


> Welcome to the group. I'll update the list this weekend.
> 
> Anybody else want to come out of lurking status?


Is the list you're referring to for the Dis Cruise?  If so, we'll be there too!!!  Could you add our names please:  Gabriella, Terry and Matthew

Thanks!!  Looking forward to the cruise and meeting everyone!!!


----------



## LuvsBlueDiamonds

Update us too...

Michele, Eric and Mikayla 11


----------



## OKW Lover

Here is the updated list as of 2:00 on April 13th:


BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
CanadianDISfan; Gabriella, Terry & Matthew
Disney Enabler & Merry Mousketeer; Carol & Michael
DisneyKevin & Webmaster John; Kevin & John
DisneySuzy; Sue, Bill, Amanda (daughter), Ben (son-in-law), Wanda (Mom) & Dean (Dad)
DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben 
LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
LuvsBlueDiamonds; Michele, Eric and Mikayla 11
Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
msjuyamc; Kim
myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6 
NitroStitch; Lisa & Paul
OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
Princessclab; 
rn4val; Debbie & Tina (SIL)
Sayhello; Tobi
Shogo;
WDWworld; Bob & Julie
Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme


----------



## Wimpy

In case you were wondering, 133 days left


----------



## sayhello

Jeff, sadly, I have had to cancel this cruise.  Could you please remove my name from the list?

Thanks,
Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

sayhello said:


> Jeff, sadly, I have had to cancel this cruise.  Could you please remove my name from the list?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sayhello



Sorry to hear that Tobi.  I'll make the change on my next update.


----------



## OKW Lover

Does anybody know Royal Caribbean's policy on bringing wine on board?   Is it similar to DCL's where you can bring it in your carryon?  Or do they prohibit it altogether?


----------



## Wimpy

According to this site, you are are allowed 2 per state room.

http://www.royalcaribbean.com/custo...e=frequently_asked_questions&faqSubjectId=333


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks Jim!  I guess Val & I can survive on two bottles if we ration it carefully.


----------



## C-Rad

OKW Lover said:


> Anybody else want to come out of lurking status?



Sure, I'll de-lurk.  My wife's been urging (read: nagging) me to add our names to the list, so here it goes: Roger, Patti, daughters Brianna and Carly.


----------



## OKW Lover

C-Rad said:


> Sure, I'll de-lurk.  My wife's been urging (read: nagging) me to add our names to the list, so here it goes: Roger, Patti, daughters Brianna and Carly.




Thanks for giving us your names.  Look forward to seeing you on the cruise.


----------



## itsmuggsie

I'm surprised I haven't posted in here.  Cindy, Ellie and I will be there!!


----------



## OKW Lover

itsmuggsie said:


> I'm surprised I haven't posted in here.  Cindy, Ellie and I will be there!!



Yay!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

The list of shipmates as of 2:30 pm on 4/22/13.  Keep those updates coming.  


BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
C-Rad; Roger, Patti, Brianna (daughter) and Carly (daughter)    
CanadianDISfan; Gabriella, Terry & Matthew
Disney Enabler & Merry Mousketeer; Carol & Michael
DisneyKevin & Webmaster John; Kevin & John
DisneySuzy; Sue, Bill, Amanda (daughter), Ben (son-in-law), Wanda (Mom) & Dean (Dad)
DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben 
Itsmuggsie; Muggsie, Cindy & Ellie (daughter)
LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
LuvsBlueDiamonds; Michele, Eric and Mikayla 11
Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
msjuyamc; Kim
myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6 
NitroStitch; Lisa & Paul
OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
Princessclab; 
rn4val; Debbie & Tina (SIL)
Shogo;
WDWworld; Bob & Julie
Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme

In addition, Pete has said that nearly all the Podcasters will be on board.


----------



## mskayo

Mike & Kay (mskayo) have been on the lurk for many years and are cruisin' for the first time ever! We usually go to Vegas in the summer but we're changing it up this year, Dis-style!


----------



## OKW Lover

Here is the list of the usual suspects.

BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
C-Rad; Roger, Patti, Brianna (daughter) and Carly (daughter)    
CanadianDISfan; Gabriella, Terry & Matthew
Disney Enabler & Merry Mousketeer; Carol & Michael
DisneyKevin & Webmaster John; Kevin & John
DisneySuzy; Sue, Bill, Amanda (daughter), Ben (son-in-law), Wanda (Mom) & Dean (Dad)
DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben 
Itsmuggsie; Muggsie, Cindy & Ellie (daughter)
LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
LuvsBlueDiamonds; Michele, Eric and Mikayla 11
Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
msjuyamc; Kim
mskayo; Kay & Mike
myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6 
NewMouse: Teresa
NitroStitch; Lisa & Paul
OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
Princessclab; 
rn4val; Debbie & Tina (SIL)
SafetyMom; Kathy
Shogo;
WDWworld; Bob & Julie
Webmaster Pete; Pete
Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme

Total of 50 so far.  In addition, Pete has said that nearly all the Podcasters will be on board.

Please note that after next Monday (5/6) I'll be away from the computer for two weeks so don't expect any updates to the list during that period.  I'll catch up when I return to the land of free wifi on 5/20.


----------



## CanadianDISfan

Can't wait to hear about John, Kevin and Shaun's cruise on the podcast!


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

100 days until our cruise!  I can't wait to meet all of you!


----------



## NitroStitch

We have the good news/bad news going here.  Paul got a job at WDW!!!  The bad part of that good news is that he won't be having a week off in August to do this cruise.

Now I have to decide if I can spend the $$ to go by myself anyway, or if I should save money and cancel.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

The following letter was sent out to everyone today!

Good Morning!
Can you believe it is almost time for our cruise?  Seems like a long time ago when we first started discussing this sailing!  Over the next couple of weeks we will be busy in preparation for our sailing aboard the Oasis.  We are in the process of finalizing some exciting activities and will be making announcements in the very near future.

There are a couple of things I would like to take care of in the mean time.  Many of you have asked about My Time Dining, I now have the process in place and I am able to start booking My time for our group.  For those of you not aware, My Time dining is Royal Caribbeans version of Freestyle dining.  The premise is you can book My Time and dine when you want as opposed to booking a first or second seating.   I will say it is not as my time as it sounds as there may be availability issues when you want to dine.  You can book your preferred time in advance via the pre cruise planner or once on the ship.  You can also just show up at the restaurant and they will seat you at the next available table.  A couple of things to know with My time, you may or may not have the same serving team each night.  You may or may not have dining companions.  We do not link you to another reservation with My time for dining, but you can still go to the restaurant and dine together.  Also you will have to prepay your gratuities, $84 per person, with My Time. I have used it on my last 2 RCL cruises and enjoyed the flexibility, however I realize it is not for everyone.

Many of you have asked when the Podcast Team will be dining so you can be seated near them.  The Podcast Team will be on My Time dining and may or may not eat in the dining room depending on their schedule.  There will be no way to seat you next to members of the Podcast Team as they will not have a set dining time or table.

If anyone would like to change to My Time, let me know and I will work our group rep to get it done.  Also if you are travelling with another stateroom and not choosing My Time, let me know so I can be sure you are linked together on first or second seating.  If not linked with a specific table, we will be trying our best to have RCL sit everyone with other group members.

Now for some fun stuff!  I am working on planning a Wine and/or Martini Tasting exclusively for our group members.  Preliminary pricing looks like $20 per person and this will be collected by RCL.  I do not have any details as far as day or time, at this time just checking interest for total numbers.

I am also working on a private all access tour for our group.  This 3.5 hour tour is $150 charged by Royal Caribbean and is very limited in numbers.  Children are also welcome to attend.  Again, I do not have specifics and at this time and want to check interest.  As described by RCL This tour will grant guests an all-access pass to various areas deemed "back of the house", such as the Galley, the Bridge, the Engine Control Room, Laundry and more. Guests will be able to step inside the crew's shoes and gain insight and knowledge on what really goes on behind-the-scenes.

If you could please reply to my email if any of the following apply to you...

-You want to change to My time Dining (or any other dining time change)
-You want to link your reservation with another stateroom (not available  with My Time dining)
-You would like to participate in a wine and/or martini tasting.  Please reply with preference for one or if you would like both, also how many people.
-You would like to participate in the all access tour.  Please reply with total number of guests

We will be sending payment due reminders with a link to the payment form over the next week.  Please let me know if you have any additional questions.  

Tracey H
Dreams Unlimited travel


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Thanks, Tracey!!

Is there a Roll Call thread for this cruise?  I want to see who will be sailing with us!!


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterKathy said:


> Thanks, Tracey!!
> 
> Is there a Roll Call thread for this cruise?  I want to see who will be sailing with us!!



I'm maintaining a list.  See post 289 for the last update Kathy.  I expect to update this again in a few days.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

I wanted to clarify about the wine and/or martini tasting.  There would be one tasting for wine and one tasting for martinis if there is enough interest.  There will not be one that is wine and martini's!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

OKW Lover said:


> I'm maintaining a list.  See post 289 for the last update Kathy.  I expect to update this again in a few days.



Nice, Jeff!!!

I'll be on board, with my better half Tom!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Wondering if anybody knows if the Oasis cabin doors are steel.  Do people decorate their doors the way many people do on DCL?


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

I have just a few spots left for the Wine Tasting and All Access Tour, if you are interested let me know and I will add you to my list!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

WebmasterKathy said:


> Nice, Jeff!!!
> 
> I'll be on board, with my better half Tom!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

OKW Lover said:


> Wondering if anybody knows if the Oasis cabin doors are steel.  Do people decorate their doors the way many people do on DCL?



I now for a fact the doors on the Allure are metal and you can put magnets on them.  I assume the ones on the Oasis are as well.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

I know that we have't posted many details about this cruise lately but I wanted you to know we are working on the schedule of events.

A great big thank you goes to Tracey.  She has worked very hard with RCCL to come up with some cool stuff for us to do this cruise.

She had a difficult task - I told her I wanted this to be different from our previous podcast cruises and she has come up with some different and fun stuff I think you all will enjoy.

We should have the schedule finalized in a week or so and get it posted mid-June.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## mikelan6

Thank you, John and Tracey!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

I know some of you are waiting to hear from me regarding changes to dining etc.  WIth the fire on the Grandeur this week, it is an all hands on deck at Royal Caribbean and they are prioritizing right now to make sure everyone affected by the cancellations is taken care of.   I am waiting to hear from my group rep on the changes and we have scheduled a phone call for today to resolve a number of these outstanding issues!

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## OKW Lover

As to today (June 4, 2013) the cast of characters:

BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
C-Rad; Roger, Patti, Brianna (daughter) and Carly (daughter)    
CanadianDISfan; Gabriella, Terry & Matthew
Disney Enabler & Merry Mousketeer; Carol & Michael
DisneyKevin & Webmaster John; Kevin & John
DisneySuzy; Sue, Bill, Amanda (daughter), Ben (son-in-law), Wanda (Mom) & Dean (Dad)
DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben 
Itsmuggsie; Muggsie, Cindy & Ellie (daughter)
LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
LuvsBlueDiamonds; Michele, Eric and Mikayla 11
Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
msjuyamc; Kim
mskayo; Kay & Mike
myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6 
NewMouse: Teresa
NitroStitch; Lisa, but no Paul this trip
OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
Princessclab; 
rn4val; Debbie & Tina (SIL)
SafetyMom; Kathy
Shogo;
WDWworld; Bob & Julie
Webmaster Pete; Pete
WebmasterKathy; Kathy & (better half) Tom
Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme

Total of 56 so far.  In addition, Pete has said that nearly all the other Podcasters will be on board.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just want to give you all a heads up that we will be closing out transfers in a few days.  We need to finalize plans with the transportation company and to do so we need to give them a final/total count of who will be using riding the bus.

If you haven't done so already please sign-up for transfers here - http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/DisCruise10/DisCruise10_start.cfm

Once we have all the details finalized with the transportation I will send an email to everyone who has signed up with specifics.


----------



## rn4val

This was the first day to book show and Hairspray only had one show time left.  I hope none of the Dis events conflict with shows. Sure am getting excited


----------



## NitroStitch

rn4val said:


> This was the first day to book show and Hairspray only had one show time left.  I hope none of the Dis events don't conflict with shows. Sure am getting excited



Oh no! I don't want to miss Hairspray and haven't even started trying to figure out what to book or how to avoid conflict with possible DIS events.  Eeeeek!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

I wouldn't stress too much if you can't get show times in advance.  I sailed with no reservations on the Allure last year and was able to get everything I wanted while onboard.  

We should have a preliminary schedule coming out this week.  As we have found from dealing with group travel, getting events confirmed is a slow (and soemtimes painful!) process and often can't be done until final payments have been made and we have firm numbers.


----------



## Wimpy

Question, will any of the crew participate in the belly flop contest?


----------



## NitroStitch

DSNYDREAMER said:


> I wouldn't stress too much if you can't get show times in advance.  I sailed with no reservations on the Allure last year and was able to get everything I wanted while onboard.
> 
> We should have a preliminary schedule coming out this week.  As we have found from dealing with group travel, getting events confirmed is a slow (and soemtimes painful!) process and often can't be done until final payments have been made and we have firm numbers.



Whew.  That's a relief that they still have availability on board. 

We're very grateful for all the hard work you do and all the patience you have when slogging through the group planning process!  I'm sure we'll have planning information as soon as it's available to you.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

OKW Lover said:


> As to today (June 4, 2013) the cast of characters:
> 
> BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
> C-Rad; Roger, Patti, Brianna (daughter) and Carly (daughter)
> CanadianDISfan; Gabriella, Terry & Matthew
> Disney Enabler & Merry Mousketeer; Carol & Michael
> DisneyKevin & Webmaster John; Kevin & John
> DisneySuzy; Sue, Bill, Amanda (daughter), Ben (son-in-law), Wanda (Mom) & Dean (Dad)
> DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben
> Itsmuggsie; Muggsie, Cindy & Ellie (daughter)
> LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
> LuvsBlueDiamonds; Michele, Eric and Mikayla 11
> Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
> msjuyamc; Kim
> mskayo; Kay & Mike
> myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6
> NewMouse: Teresa
> NitroStitch; Lisa, but no Paul this trip
> OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
> Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
> Princessclab;
> rn4val; Debbie & Tina (SIL)
> SafetyMom; Kathy
> Shogo;
> WDWworld; Bob & Julie
> Webmaster Pete; Pete
> WebmasterKathy; Kathy & (better half) Tom
> Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme
> 
> Total of 56 so far.  In addition, Pete has said that nearly all the other Podcasters will be on board.



I just want to make you all aware that all of the podcasters will be on this cruise except Corey, Julie and Teresa.  The sailing conflicted with start of school and we all agreed that was more important.

The podcasters on this cruise are:

Pete
John
Kevin
Kathy
Dustin
Shaun
Craig


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks for the update John. I'll be updating the roll call this weekend. 


Anybody else want to come out of the woodwork?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Check out the update at the end of the first post for details!!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Please ignore my 'see you in 6 weeks' in my last email - I apparently forgot about the month of July


----------



## bzelf

Wow! I am so surprised by how much is planned for this cruise. Thanks to you and Tracey (and anyone else who helped) for all of your hard work.

I can't wait!

Yvonne


----------



## NitroStitch

WebmasterJohn said:


> Please ignore my 'see you in 6 weeks' in my last email - I apparently forgot about the month of July



Other than the first week of July (which I'll be spending at WDW), I'd be okay with fast forwarding to the cruise!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

NitroStitch said:


> Other than the first week of July (which I'll be spending at WDW), I'd be okay with fast forwarding to the cruise!



Noooooooooo!!!!


----------



## NitroStitch

WebmasterJohn said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!



But along with the fast forwarding, all the work will already be magically done and we'll be prepared for the cruise.


----------



## rn4val

I am excited about the schedule but have a question. It listed Aug 29 twice Is the bingo and live recording on the same day? Also we don't disembark until Aug 31 and it lists the 30. Thanks


----------



## WebmasterJohn

rn4val said:


> I am excited about the schedule but have a question. It listed Aug 29 twice Is the bingo and live recording on the same day? Also we don't disembark until Aug 31 and it lists the 30. Thanks



This has been corrected.


----------



## mskayo

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just want to make you all aware that all of the podcasters will be on this cruise except Corey, Julie and Teresa.  The sailing conflicted with start of school and we all agreed that was more important.
> 
> 
> More important than a cruise? Happily I don't live in THAT world!


----------



## WebmasterLeah

Jeff, can you add me to the list?  As it is also the start of school for us, my husband and kids won't be coming, so I'll be bring my dad and mom (David and Tina).  They've never cruised before, so we're looking forward to it!


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterLeah said:


> Jeff, can you add me to the list?  As it is also the start of school for us, my husband and kids won't be coming, so I'll be bring my dad and mom (David and Tina).  They've never cruised before, so we're looking forward to it!



You'll be on the next update Leah.  Looking forward to chatting with you about your second week in California.  Just listened to the two podcasts and I know it was really fun for the whole family.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

WebmasterJohn said:


> Please ignore my 'see you in 6 weeks' in my last email - I apparently forgot about the month of July



Yeah, you scared me for a minute!  In 6 weeks I'll be in India, and I started to think I had REALLY messed up my calendars!!!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

rn4val said:


> I am excited about the schedule but have a question. It listed Aug 29 twice Is the bingo and live recording on the same day? Also we don't disembark until Aug 31 and it lists the 30. Thanks



That Aug 30 disembarkation s only for the truly wicked, and involves a plank...


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just want to make you all aware that all of the podcasters will be on this cruise except Corey, Julie and Teresa.  The sailing conflicted with start of school and we all agreed that was more important.
> 
> The podcasters on this cruise are:
> 
> Pete
> John
> Kevin
> Kathy
> Dustin
> Shaun
> Craig



For some reason I can't recall Dustin's DISBoards screen name.  Anybody got it on the tip of their fingers?


----------



## sayhello

OKW Lover said:


> For some reason I can't recall Dustin's DISBoards screen name.  Anybody got it on the tip of their fingers?


It's a really hard one.    Dustin.

http://www.disboards.com/member.php?u=100385

Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

sayhello said:


> It's a really hard one.    Dustin.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/member.php?u=100385
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks Tobi - no wonder I couldn't remember it.


----------



## OKW Lover

BZelf & Bwix; Yvonne & Burt
C-Rad; Roger, Patti, Brianna (daughter) and Carly (daughter)    
CanadianDISfan; Gabriella, Terry & Matthew
Disney Enabler & Merry Mousketeer; Carol & Michael
DisneyKevin & Webmaster John; Kevin & John
DisneySuzy; Sue, Bill, Amanda (daughter), Ben (son-in-law), Wanda (Mom) & Dean (Dad)
DSNYDREAMER; Tracey, Chris & Ben 
Dustin; Dustin (duh)
LionKingRules84; Angela & Ryan
LuvsBlueDiamonds; Michele, Eric and Mikayla 11
Mikelan6 & ShellyMinnie; Mike & Shelly
msjuyamc; Kim
mskayo; Kay & Mike
myweegirls; Liz, Eric, Anna 8, Tessa 6 
NewMouse: Teresa
NitroStitch; Lisa, but no Paul this trip
OKW Lover & OKW Lover Lover; Jeff & Val
Penny Mouse; Penny (first cruise) & Whitney (niece)
Princessclab; 
rn4val; Debbie & Tina (SIL)
SafetyMom; Kathy
Shogo;
Teleclashter; Craig
WDWworld; Bob & Julie
Webmaster Pete; Pete
WebmasterKathy; Kathy & (better half) Tom
WebmasterLeah; Leah, David (Dad, not husband) and Tina (Mom)
WebmasterShaun; Shaun
Wimpy & DisneyFanInPA; Jim & Jayme

Total of 59 so far.


----------



## mcd2745

Hello! We're part of this cruise also. All along I didn't even know about this thread  - but it explains why there's been no activity in the sticky thread on the cruise board. Anyway, it will be myself (Mike), DW (Kathleen), DS (Cameron, 11), and DD (Kaitlyn, 8). We were originally booked the DCL Fantasy (while on board the Dream last August) for the exact same dates as this cruise, but bumped that reservation to the same time in 2014 and booked this cruise instead (for a lot less $$ ). We've been on a RCCL cruise once before - Freedom of the Seas in August 2009 for the (sorry, Mickey) Nickelodoen Family Cruise. We can't wait to check out the Oasis. We've booked our excursions for Nassau and St. Thomas, but haven't decided what to do on St. Maarten yet. However, currently leaning toward just getting a taxi and spending the day at Le Galion beach, as it seems to be the best for families. Unfortunately, it seems most of the ship's excursions go to Orient Beach and I'm pretty sure DW wants to avoid that one.


----------



## OKW Lover

Will there be a "formal" night on this cruise?  If so, how dressy do people get?  Is there anything that gentlemen need a jacket for?

Are there laundry facilities on the ship?


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

There is a formal night and a semi formal I believe.  I found those that participated were more formal than DCL.  However, we do not partake and I found plenty of places to have dinner that didn't require dress up clothes!  A jacket will depend, a couple of the specialty restaurants suggest one.  I believe Chefs Table it is mandatory.

There is a laundry service, but not facilities like DCL.


----------



## mcd2745

OKW Lover said:


> Will there be a "formal" night on this cruise?  If so, how dressy do people get?  Is there anything that gentlemen need a jacket for?
> 
> Are there laundry facilities on the ship?




I believe there will be 2 formal nights.


http://www.royalcaribbean.com/customersupport/faq/details.do?pagename=frequently_asked_questions&pnav=5&pnav=2&faqSubjectName=Vida+a+bordo&faqId=255&faqSubjectId=334&faqType=faq


According a to recent "Cruise Compass" (Royal Caribbean's equivalent to DCL's Navigator) for the exact same itineray we are doing, formal nights were on nights 2 & 6. They also have a "smart casual" night - which seems to be their version of "semi-formal" (although according to the link above, seems just plain formal to me) . Not sure if it is okay to link to Cruise Critic boards...but here is the link to the thread with the Compass (i figure it will be blocked if not):


http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1827467


Not sure about self-serve laundry facilities. You can always stuff to your stateroom host laundry service.


Laundry service prices:


http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/en_US/pdf/LaundryPriceList.pdf


----------



## OKW Lover

Woo Hoo - just booked pre/post hotel stays.  Great rate from Dreams.  

Also booked limo to/from airport!


----------



## OKW Lover

I see that one night we have a group dinner at Giovani's Table.  How dressy is that place?  Should I pack a sport coat?  

Also, do I need to tell Tracey what time we would prefer to dine?


----------



## Disney Enabler

OKW Lover said:


> Woo Hoo - just booked pre/post hotel stays.  Great rate from Dreams.
> 
> Also booked limo to/from airport!



Jeff, what company are you using for your limo service?  I need to book one.

Thanks,
Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Disney Enabler said:


> Jeff, what company are you using for your limo service?  I need to book one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Carol
> It's a great day to be alive!!!



We booked FL Tours through the Dreams website for the cruise.  

BTW, talked to some folks this weekend who will be cruising with you next year.  We may be interested in joining you.


----------



## Wimpy

We just got back from WDW (Saturday) and now I only have to wait 54 more days till the cruise.  Now if I just could get out of going to work...


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

OKW Lover said:


> I see that one night we have a group dinner at Giovani's Table.  How dressy is that place?  Should I pack a sport coat?
> 
> Also, do I need to tell Tracey what time we would prefer to dine?



Hi Jeff, it will be somewhat casual as well.  Especially since we bought it out for the night!  Khakis and a collared shirt would work here.  I am still back and forth with RCL on a few things...the timing of dinner at Giovanni's is one of them!

It is always a little stressful dealing with events departments prior to sailing, but somehow we get onboard and it all magically works out!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hi Folks

Just want you to be aware that we are closing out transfers on 7/8/2013 so we can get a final count to the bus company and work out the details.

If you want transfers - and haven't signed up already - you can do so here http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/DisCruise10/DisCruise10_start.cfm until Midnight EST on Monday 7/8/2013.

Once we have a final count and details worked out I will be emailing everyone with a schedule for the bus.

Thanks
John


----------



## Wimpy

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Just want you to be aware that we are closing out transfers on 6/8/2013 so we can get a final count to the bus company and work out the details.
> 
> Thanks
> John



John,

Did you mean 7/8?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dont forget...

Dis Cruise Chat starts this week!!

Wednesday night at 8pmish in the ABD Chat Room.

See ya there!


----------



## NitroStitch

DisneyKevin said:


> Dont forget...
> 
> Dis Cruise Chat starts this week!!
> 
> Wednesday night at 8pmish in the ABD Chat Room.
> 
> See ya there!



Thanks for the reminder!  I've got it on my calendar and will try hard to make sure I'm done with running/walking and chores before then.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Dont forget...
> 
> Dis Cruise Chat starts this week!!
> 
> Wednesday night at 8pmish in the ABD Chat Room.
> 
> See ya there!



I've set a reminder for this.  From there we can go directly to the usual Wednesday Night DIS chat.


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

DisneyKevin said:


> Dont forget...
> 
> Dis Cruise Chat starts this week!!
> 
> Wednesday night at 8pmish in the ABD Chat Room.
> 
> See ya there!



I'll see if I/we can join.  Anyone know if we can chat from an iPad?  I do have the 123FlashChat app.  Chat room number??


----------



## WebmasterJohn

It's time to sign up for credentials!!

See update at the end of the original post in this thread for details and instructions.


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterJohn said:


> It's time to sign up for credentials!!
> 
> See update at the end of the original post in this thread for details and instructions.



Woo Hoo!  Done!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Just wondering if we know what time the Dreams transfers will leave the Swan.  Approximate time is good enough.  Trying to plan out that morning as far as breakfast and final re-packing goes.


----------



## Wimpy

OKW Lover said:


> Just wondering if we know what time the Dreams transfers will leave the Swan.  Approximate time is good enough.  Trying to plan out that morning as far as breakfast and final re-packing goes.



We talked a bit about it in chat after you left.  They think it will be around 8 am.

Also, Jayme and I were thinking of trying out splitsville Friday night before the cruise.  Anyone interested in joining us?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

See itineray in first post


----------



## relspeak

Anne and I signed up for our credentials.  We will be so glad to see our old friends and meet some new ones.  Just after we paid for the cruise, our 32 year old daughter told us she planned to get married on Sept 1.  No pressure trying to get back to WI in time for the wedding!  Both times when our other two daughters got married, Anne had surgery just prior to the wedding.  We thought, no problem this time.  Well that was sure wrong.  Four weeks ago she today, had a brain tumor removed.  Surgery went great at the Mayo Clinic in MN and she has had a great recovery so far.  She always hesitates to mention anything about her health issues.  She never wants any sympathy but wants everyone to celebrate and have a great time together.  We have gone on the first three podcast cruises and have had a blast.  This will be our first Royal Caribbean cruise and we will love seeing this ship.  We agree that it is a great day to be alive.  We look forward to seeing everyone, even though Anne will not go parasailing on this trip.  We seldom post on the boards but since our oldest daughter is an Imagineer, we don't want to say anything that we should not be saying or knowing.  Thanks for listening and we will see you in about 4 weeks


----------



## Disney Enabler

relspeak said:


> We agree that it is a great day to be alive.



Looking forward to seeing you and Anne again on this cruise.  We will have to get together and celebrate our medical successes.  It truly is a great day to be alive!!!

Carol


----------



## mikelan6

It's my custom to get together with whoever I am sailing with to have a drink at sail away, which is scheduled for 5:00 PM on Saturday, August 24th.  I'd like to suggest that whoever wants to come, we meet at 4:45 PM (right after muster drill) at the Viking Crown Lounge on Deck 17.

See you all there!


----------



## OKW Lover

mikelan6 said:


> It's my custom to get together with whoever I am sailing with to have a drink at sail away, which is scheduled for 5:00 PM on Saturday, August 24th.  I'd like to suggest that whoever wants to come, we meet at 4:30 PM at the Viking Crown Lounge on Deck 17.
> 
> See you all there!



Sounds like a plan Mike.


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

mikelan6 said:


> It's my custom to get together with whoever I am sailing with to have a drink at sail away, which is scheduled for 5:00 PM on Saturday, August 24th.  I'd like to suggest that whoever wants to come, we meet at 4:45 PM (right after muster drill) at the Viking Crown Lounge on Deck 17.
> 
> See you all there!



Sounds good to us!


----------



## NitroStitch

mikelan6 said:


> It's my custom to get together with whoever I am sailing with to have a drink at sail away, which is scheduled for 5:00 PM on Saturday, August 24th.  I'd like to suggest that whoever wants to come, we meet at 4:45 PM (right after muster drill) at the Viking Crown Lounge on Deck 17.
> 
> See you all there!



Sounds good to me too!


----------



## LionKingRules84

mikelan6 said:


> It's my custom to get together with whoever I am sailing with to have a drink at sail away, which is scheduled for 5:00 PM on Saturday, August 24th.  I'd like to suggest that whoever wants to come, we meet at 4:45 PM (right after muster drill) at the Viking Crown Lounge on Deck 17.
> 
> See you all there!



That sounds great, my husband and I will be there! (if we don't make it we are probably lost on the ship somewhere)


----------



## WebmasterLeah

Has anyone cruised to St Thomas or St Maarten before?  We're trying to decide if we need to do an excursion or if sightseeing is easy enough to figure out on our own.  Opinions?


----------



## mcd2745

WebmasterLeah said:
			
		

> Has anyone cruised to St Thomas or St Maarten before?  We're trying to decide if we need to do an excursion or if sightseeing is easy enough to figure out on our own.  Opinions?



Been to St Thomas before, but not St Maarten. For St Thomas, since we have a good amoumt of time, we are doing the St John shopping excursion. That is just to get us to St John which we haven't been to yet but is supposedly even more beautiful. Then we'll grab a taxi to one of the beaches. If we didn't have as much time we would stay on St Thomas and would go back to Magen's Bay. It's a gorgeous and relaxing beach. Both St Thomas and St Maarten have lots of shopping near the ship ports if that interests you. I think on St Maarten we'll just grab a taxi to Le Galion beach - supposedly one if the more quiet and family-friendly beaches on the island.


----------



## OKW Lover

We've been to both.  

In STT we enjoyed taking the island tour.  You see some pretty spectacular scenery from the tops of the mountains.  In past years we've done the excursion to St John and really enjoyed the time at the beach.  They take you to a beautiful little beach that has an underwater snorkeling trail.

In SXM, I did the island tour a long time ago and its unique for the fact that you actually are in two different countries.  Part of the Island is Dutch and the other part if French.  Frankly though the STT island tour was more spectacular scenery wise.


----------



## LionKingRules84

My only question for myself is if I should highly consider reserving spots for dinner at the higher end restaurants but I'm just not sure what nights I'm going to want to eat at them.  I hope I'm able to get reservations on the ship since I just can't decide when and what restaurant. Thankfully one is taken care of thanks to this group but not sure about the others. I know Chops is the most popular according to RCC so that's really the only one I worry about the most.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

It may be an occupational hazard but I am the worst at preplanning.  I don't book shows, specialty restaurants, spa appointments or excursions.  I always seem to get what I want once onboard and never feel at the end I missed something.  Especially with specialty restaurants.  

I just really look at cruising as my relax time.  I want freedom of choice and not being committed to anything to far in advance.  I love My Time dining and I  don't bring formal wear.  I should add though I would be okay if at the end of the week I didn't get into something that was full once onboard.


----------



## NitroStitch

LionKingRules84 said:


> My only question for myself is if I should highly consider reserving spots for dinner at the higher end restaurants but I'm just not sure what nights I'm going to want to eat at them.  I hope I'm able to get reservations on the ship since I just can't decide when and what restaurant. Thankfully one is taken care of thanks to this group but not sure about the others. I know Chops is the most popular according to RCC so that's really the only one I worry about the most.



I've been stewing over the same thing.  I'm glad the group is eating at one of the places I've wanted to go, but I worry over not getting in to some of the other restaurants I want to try...yet I don't know when to try to plan for them.   I hope I will have Tracey's luck at getting into the places I'd like to go once on the ship.  Or last minute online.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Emails went our today to everyone taking the DIS/Dreams transfers with details.

If you didn't receive my email, and you are scheduled for transfers, please sent me an email so I can look into it - John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## rn4val

Getting closer. Less than 3 weeks. Any last minute advice to first time cruiser?  Or something not to forget?  So looking forward to meeting everyone. I'm coming to the ice cream social even though I can't eat ice cream just to get to know my fellow Disney fans. I'm traveling with my sister in law who isn't a Disney fan. So looking forward to meeting so many people with the same passion.


----------



## OKW Lover

Haven't been on this ship before so I'm not sure how the cabins are laid out but one of the things you may want to bring is an extension cord or outlet strip.  If you've got a bunch of things to recharge, like a computer, camera and iDevice there are seldom enough electrical outlets.


----------



## Disney Enabler

Who will be joining Michael and me on the bus ride from Orlando to the port?

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Disney Enabler said:


> Who will be joining Michael and me on the bus ride from Orlando to the port?



Val & I will.  

We will be at the Swan for 3-nights before the cruise and 4-nights afterward.  Hope we get a chance to do some park stuff with you too.


----------



## WebmasterLeah

Does anyone know if credit cards can be used in port at smaller restaurants/shops?  Or would cash be better?  I think I've always used cash, because I'm normally trying to haggle on the prices.


----------



## OKW Lover

Leah, I've used my credit cards in all the ports, although I will say that most of my purchases have been at larger shops.  Like you though, I try to have cash when bargaining.  I usually find that once I get their best price, that I can usually get a little more off with cash.  I suspect that's even more true at the smaller shops.


----------



## LionKingRules84

Disney Enabler said:


> Who will be joining Michael and me on the bus ride from Orlando to the port?
> 
> Carol
> It's a great day to be alive!!!



My husband Ryan and I will be on the bus! Looking forward to meeting some Dis Cruisers before getting on the ship and maybe sharing my 3 day Disney Trip with fellow Disney nuts.  

Kinda panicked that it's less than 3 weeks away, I'm not quite ready yet!


----------



## bzelf

Disney Enabler said:


> Who will be joining Michael and me on the bus ride from Orlando to the port?
> 
> Carol
> It's a great day to be alive!!!



My husband, Burt and I will also be on the bus to Ft. Lauderdale. We are so looking forward to seeing everyone.

I read on Cruise Critic that Royal Caribbean has recently begun to confiscate extension cords calling them a fire hazard.  So you may be able to bring one onboard (or not).

Yvonne


----------



## NitroStitch

Disney Enabler said:


> Who will be joining Michael and me on the bus ride from Orlando to the port?
> 
> Carol
> It's a great day to be alive!!!



I'll be on the bus too.


----------



## Disney Enabler

OKW Lover said:


> Val & I will.
> 
> We will be at the Swan for 3-nights before the cruise and 4-nights afterward.  Hope we get a chance to do some park stuff with you too.



Looking forward to seeing you also.  We will be at Bay Lake Towers the 3 nights before the cruise and then we will be returning to the Swan for a couple of nights after.  We will definitely have to get together for some park time.

See you on the bus.  

Carol 
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## Disney Enabler

LionKingRules84 said:


> My husband Ryan and I will be on the bus! Looking forward to meeting some Dis Cruisers before getting on the ship and maybe sharing my 3 day Disney Trip with fellow Disney nuts.
> 
> Kinda panicked that it's less than 3 weeks away, I'm not quite ready yet!



I know that panic feeling and this coming weekend we are traveling to Disneyland to celebrate my husband's birthday at the D23 convention.  I don't know how we are going to get through all of this - but somehow we do.  

Happy Packing.  See you soon.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## NitroStitch

rn4val said:


> Getting closer. Less than 3 weeks. Any last minute advice to first time cruiser?  Or something not to forget?  So looking forward to meeting everyone. I'm coming to the ice cream social even though I can't eat ice cream just to get to know my fellow Disney fans. I'm traveling with my sister in law who isn't a Disney fan. So looking forward to meeting so many people with the same passion.



I haven't cruised RCCL before (and I'm still very much a cruise newbie), so I feel like I don't even know what I need to ask and what I need to know.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

For those of you who don't even know what to ask you should come to chat on Wednesday night.

It starts at 8PM in the Adventures by Disney chat room.

You can see what others ask and gain knowledge that way - it might even cause you think about something that you hadn't thought of - and you might come up with a question.


----------



## OKW Lover

Disney Enabler said:


> We will be at Bay Lake Towers the 3 nights before the cruise



Carol, I can't remember if you and Michael are DVC members, but if you're staying there on points be sure to visit the Top of the World lounge.  Very nice picture of one of the original conceptual drawings of the DL monorail behind the bar.  Its by John Hench I believe, but I understand Bob Gurr claims ownership.  

Its also an interesting place to watch the MK fireworks from.


----------



## WebmasterLeah

What's the dress code in the main dining rooms?  Do people dress up for dinner like on the Disney ships?  

Sailing on a different cruise line is making me feel like a total newbie again!


----------



## LionKingRules84

WebmasterJohn said:


> For those of you who don't even know what to ask you should come to chat on Wednesday night.
> 
> It starts at 8PM in the Adventures by Disney chat room.
> 
> You can see what others ask and gain knowledge that way - it might even cause you think about something that you hadn't thought of - and you might come up with a question.



I'm putting a reminder for myself to make it to chat on Wednesday so I should be there!


----------



## Disney Enabler

OKW Lover said:


> Carol, I can't remember if you and Michael are DVC members, but if you're staying there on points be sure to visit the Top of the World lounge.  Very nice picture of one of the original conceptual drawings of the DL monorail behind the bar.  Its by John Hench I believe, but I understand Bob Gurr claims ownership.
> 
> Its also an interesting place to watch the MK fireworks from.



We are DVC and we have been to the Top of the World lounge for drinks.  I agree it is alot of fun.  Bob is such a character - he claims everything is his.  We will be sure to ask him when we spend our day with him in October.

See you in a couple of weeks.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## Wimpy

WebmasterLeah said:


> What's the dress code in the main dining rooms?  Do people dress up for dinner like on the Disney ships?
> 
> Sailing on a different cruise line is making me feel like a total newbie again!



I have seen anything from jeans to tuxes on formal nights.  They don't allow hats or shorts at dinner and never swim wear.  For casual nights I normally wear kaki's and a button down or polo.  Semi formal nights its a sport coat and tie.  Formal nights it is a suit. 

They normally don't enforce the dress, it is "recommended."  Also depends on the cruise.   Alaska and Canada/NE tend to see fancier where Caribbean is less.  Probably due to age to passengers.

My suggestion, wear clothes.


----------



## LionKingRules84

Just wondering if anyone knows how Disembarkation is on the Oasis and if there is anything to do between port and the airport(FLL). Our flight isn't until the evening(only early non-stop flight home was too early and the next isn't till about 6 which we took instead of doing a connection someplace else). We seem to have about 3 hours to kill before we might be allowed to wait in the airport for our flight and from research it seems there is little to do or even eat at the FLL. I'm mostly worried about my husband and I going hungry before we fly home(and I'm pretty sure they won't feed us on our flight). After breakfast on the ship we still need to worry about lunch and possible dinner before leaving for home and can't seem to find where they would let us go with our luggage(oh and have gluten free options for food). Add in the fact we have no car as well. 

Any input on this dilemma would be helpful.


----------



## mcd2745

You can check into renting a day room at one of the many hotels in the area.


----------



## mikelan6

LionKingRules84 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows how Disembarkation is on the Oasis and if there is anything to do between port and the airport(FLL). Our flight isn't until the evening(only early non-stop flight home was too early and the next isn't till about 6 which we took instead of doing a connection someplace else). We seem to have about 3 hours to kill before we might be allowed to wait in the airport for our flight and from research it seems there is little to do or even eat at the FLL. I'm mostly worried about my husband and I going hungry before we fly home(and I'm pretty sure they won't feed us on our flight). After breakfast on the ship we still need to worry about lunch and possible dinner before leaving for home and can't seem to find where they would let us go with our luggage(oh and have gluten free options for food). Add in the fact we have no car as well.
> 
> Any input on this dilemma would be helpful.



There is not much to do in the immediate vicinity of the port and airport.

The ideal thing would be for you to rent a car for the day and drive someplace you're interested in ... maybe Las Olas (on the street shopping with lots of nice restaurants), Sawgrass Mills mall (there's a WDW outlet store there), the beach, etc.  You could keep your luggage with you.  Note that the car rental companies are almost all located within the airport, so you'll probably get a car rental shuttle to the airport if that's the route you decide to take.

Another option with RCL is a service I have used with other cruise lines before where, for a fee, your luggage is taken directly off the ship and taken to your carrier.  Kind of like what WDW does with DME.  This would free you up from your luggage and you could take a taxi wherever you'd like to go - or still rent a car.

http://www.royalcaribbean.com/contentWithHero.do?pagename=luggage_valet_service

If you want to stay in the port/airport area, I guess you could go to Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World, which is just west of the airport.  You could spend a few hours at their store - and dine at their Islamorada Fish Restaurant.

Personally, after a seven day cruise, I'd probably only eat a late lunch/early dinner anyway as there is so much food on board.

Please let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## CherylLuvDW

Nice casual for most evenings.  Dressier for special restaurants & dress up night.


----------



## NitroStitch

For those of you who've done RCCL before, I need excursion advice/reviews.  

1.  I'm contemplating either the St. Thomas Panoramic Drive or the St. Thomas Island Tour, and I'm not sure which of those might be better for me. 

2.  I'm also considering a St. Maarten Island Tour.  Are tours of St. Thomas and St. Maarten different enough that I should try to do one of each, or is one island  better to visit than another?

I've never been to either port, I live near the beach already, I'm not big on aquatics or extreme anything, and (due to too little money and too much stuff), I'm not doing much shopping these days. I like taking photos with my nice camera and would like the overall view of beauty and scenery and some history.

Any guidance would be very helpful!


----------



## OKW Lover

Disclaimer: We're not doing any of the port tours this cruise.  

We've done tours on both islands on past cruises.  Most recently on St. Thomas in January.  Less recently, St. Martin about 15 years ago.  

The St. Thomas tour was pretty spectacular.  Lots of great scenery and an opportunity to get off in downtown for shopping.  Not sure which of the offered tours is better though.  An added complication at this port is that there is usually an excursion that goes to St. John.  That's also a very nice island and the excursion probably spends some time at a very nice beach with an underwater snorkeling trail.  

St. Martin island tour was less impressive.  It is unique since the island is owned by two different countries and has two capitals.  It might be a good opportunity to set foot in the Netherlands and France on the same day.  Shopping is usually better on the Dutch side, except for any French goods which are better in Margot, on the French side.


----------



## LionKingRules84

Thank you for the help everyone! My husband did some research and it seems RCCL is good at helping passengers who have late flights and there are actually Fort Lauderdale excursions we can take that end at the airport around 2 or 3 in the afternoon which is when we want to be there. We will probably wait till we get on the ship and ask guest services what we can do. We still haven't a clue when we are going to be booted off the ship though it seems to change monthly but it's sounding like we will be off the ship sometime around 9 a.m. that morning which means we have a bit of day to kill till our flight. Apparently he also found out there is a boardwalk somewhere that has shopping not sure if anyone else has heard of this?

NitroStitch asked about excursions I reserved the Schooner excursion for St Thomas since I know my husband likes boats/boating and even though I don't it does end at a secluded beach which sounds like fun and the excursion it's self has gotten some decent reviews online, it also wasn't too terribly expensive. I haven't a clue what to do on St Maarten myself and I'm staying on the ship at Nassau, which is actually a good thing since my Flow Rider lessons reservation got bumped to that morning instead of the next. 
St Thomas seems like the better of the 3 ports as far as excursion offerings and sight seeing. I've never cruised before but that's what I got from research at least, I guess I will find out when we get there if I'm right.  
What I've been doing is looking at an excursion that sounds interesting and doing a search for reviews. One excursion on St Maarten I was able to find video of someone's experience and deemed it not something I wanted to do, mostly because of the time of year we are going(it will be either hot, wet or both).


----------



## mcd2745

Something to keep an eye on? Tropical Storm Erin has formed off the coast of Africa and could possibly be in the area of the eastern Caribbean late next week.


----------



## OKW Lover

mcd2745 said:


> Something to keep an eye on? Tropical Storm Erin has formed off the coast of Africa and could possibly be in the area of the eastern Caribbean late next week.



The National Weather Service Hurricane Center is a good site for _non-sensationalized_ reports on tropical activity.

As my friend Alfred always said; "What, me worry?"


----------



## NitroStitch

It's good to keep our eyes open, but way too early in the forecast to know where that storm will go or how much of a storm it will be by the time it affects land (or ships in the Caribbean).  Meanwhile, I'm threatening the storm not to mess with us!  I already had a trip derailed by a Hurricane Erin years ago.  It didn't do a ton of damage, but was quite a nuisance.  

If we have to have any involvement with tropical weather, I would rather it forced us to stay away from the real world a bit longer...


----------



## mcd2745

Perhaps I'm the jinx. We always vacation the last week of August. The kids' summer camp ends next week and school starts after labor day - so we have that week "gap" to fill anyway.Two years ago, we had to fly around Hurrican Irene on the way down to WDW. It didn't directly impact us once at WDW, but we for the first day and a half, we had to worry about the house back home. Last year, on the Dream, we had to deal with Tropical Storm Issac, which made our sea day pretty much a complete washout.


----------



## OKW Lover

For those wondering about the cost of laundry services on board: http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/en_US/pdf/LaundryPriceList.pdf


----------



## mcd2745

OKW Lover said:


> For those wondering about the cost of laundry services on board: http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/en_US/pdf/LaundryPriceList.pdf





Thanks. We were definitely spoiled last year on the Dream as our stateroom was a 5-10 second walk to the laundry room. It was so convenient to just go over there and quickly iron something.


----------



## NitroStitch

The latest conundrum...

If you get the Central Park Dining package it's $70 and includes Giovanni's, Chops and 150 Central Park.  Basically, Giovanni's is free with the package. I want to eat at both Chops and 150 Central Park, and we are doing Giovanni's as a group.  To package or not to package...  My brain hurts.  It's a good problem to have.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

NitroStitch said:


> The latest conundrum...
> 
> If you get the Central Park Dining package it's $70 and includes Giovanni's, Chops and 150 Central Park.  Basically, Giovanni's is free with the package. I want to eat at both Chops and 150 Central Park, and we are doing Giovanni's as a group.  To package or not to package...  My brain hurts.  It's a good problem to have.



You will not regret eating at Giovani's Table twice in one cruise


----------



## mcd2745

WebmasterJohn said:


> You will not regret eating at Giovani's Table twice in one cruise





Do we all have the same time for Giovanni's (if, so do we know what it is yet)? Or will we all have different times?



On the weather front, the latest from the NHC on Erin is all very god news. As per their 11am update, she will stay very weak (below tropical storm strength) and drift well north of the islands.


----------



## NitroStitch

WebmasterJohn said:


> You will not regret eating at Giovani's Table twice in one cruise



From every review I've read, I thought that would be highly likely.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

mcd2745 said:


> Do we all have the same time for Giovanni's (if, so do we know what it is yet)? Or will we all have different times?



We are still waiting on info from RCCL about this.  As soon as we know we will let everyone on the cruise know.


----------



## mulan1123

I just joined the discussion board. Even though I am not going on this cruise. I was on Oasis of the Seas this past January. And it was fabulous! 

If anyone has any questions/tips, let me know! I can try to answer them....


----------



## OKW Lover

mulan1123 said:


> I just joined the discussion board. Even though I am not going on this cruise. I was on Oasis of the Seas this past January. And it was fabulous!
> 
> If anyone has any questions/tips, let me know! I can try to answer them....



First, thanks for joining the DIS Boards! 

I'd be interested in hearing your take on the food in the Main Dining Room and in the Specialty Restaurants.  Also, if you are drinkers, which lounges you enjoyed.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Our last Dis Cruise Chat will happening this coming Wednesday 8/21/13 at 8:00pm.


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

DisneyKevin said:


> Our last Dis Cruise Chat will happening this coming Wednesday 8/21/13 at 8:00pm.



I've really enjoyed the chats!  It has been great to get to know some of our group before the cruise.  If you haven't joined us before, you should stop by this week!


----------



## NitroStitch

DisneyKevin said:


> Our last Dis Cruise Chat will happening this coming Wednesday 8/21/13 at 8:00pm.



After that, we get to chat in person!


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

Carol (Disney Enabler) and I are looking forward to seeing everyone on DIS Cruise 1.0! I am hoping I don't get lost on that huge ship!


----------



## OKW Lover

Merry Mousketeer said:


> I am hoping I don't get lost on that huge ship!



We will probably keep passing each other in opposite directions searching for the next lounge.


----------



## mulan1123

I loved the food in the Main Dining Room food. The menu changed every night except for a few staples like Caesar salad. I highly recommend the escargot and the prime rib roast. I didn't eat at the specialty restaurants as I found that the Windjammer buffet and the main dining room was good. The breakfast in the main dining room is awesome and the Solarium has good breakfast too. Try the different places for breakfast and lunch. Oh and the roast beef sandwich in the Central Park café is awesome too....

I wish I could go again!!


----------



## rn4val

Do we know about how many of us are in our group? Getting excited about meeting everyone


----------



## OKW Lover

In chat the other night somebody mentioned there were about 75 of us.


----------



## LionKingRules84

Heading to Orlando tomorrow so I will miss the last chat(and I feel bad I missed this weeks) I should be in MK the night of chat. 

Can't wait to meet everyone on the transfer to Fort Lauderdale and the ship, happy travels to all!


----------



## safetymom

I just got this text from RCCL:

S: Oasis of the Seas Notification
We are contacting you with important information regarding your upcoming sailing on the Oasis of the Seas on August 24, out of Fort Lauderdale. Due to recent government budget reductions, U.S. Customs and Border Protection staffing has been affected, creating a longer immigration processing time for departing guests, and the ship has experienced a later clearance time for arriving guests.  Therefore, please do not arrive at the cruise terminal prior to 12:30 p.m.  We appreciate your understanding and cooperation, and look forward to welcoming you onboard.


----------



## OKW Lover

Val and I both got a text saying that too


----------



## DisneyKevin

I have gotten three emails, two phone calls and three texts.

I get it. I get it.

After 12:30pm.

I get it.

I'm may go at 9:00am just to annoy them.


----------



## safetymom

The caller id showed 11111111 so I didn't answer.


----------



## mcd2745

safetymom said:


> The caller id showed 11111111 so I didn't answer.




I was tempted not to answer, but did. In addition to the call, I also got two emails and a text.

Not sure exactly what time we'll get to the port. We are flying down on Friday and staying practically within walking distance of the port (Embassy Suites). Despite the emails/calls/texts, I have been reading on CC boards that they usually start boarding around 11:30.


----------



## NitroStitch

safetymom said:


> The caller id showed 11111111 so I didn't answer.



I didn't answer mine either, for the same reason. Then I heard the message left, and just after I finished listening to that, the text came.


----------



## mulan1123

For those going on Oasis on Saturday, I would go earlier than their 12:30PM time, as there will be 6000+ other people checking in, etc for boarding. 

When I went in January, We got there at 10am and the port was PACKED with people already checking in! And they said not to be there before 12.

When you check-in, they'll just make you wait in the boarding anyway until they're ready for passengers. This may be a good way for the DIS members to mingle before boarding too.....just a thought


----------



## mskayo

Looking forward to meeting all of you Dis-y people! Have a safe trip to Ft Lauderdale!


----------



## safetymom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gutfZ79jic

MS Oasis of the Seas (Full Documentary) Biggest Cruise Ship in the World

If you want to get in the mood.


----------



## nenner1

Hey Dis cruisers!  I am uber jealous of you all about right now.

I have a huge favor to ask if anyone can bring back this info I will be forever grateful.

I'm wondering about the current menu at 150 Central Park.  I would love a photo of the menu board outside the restaurant of menus A and B if anyone can oblige! Also if anyone could find out if that is the new "Fall" menu and how long it will be available (Specifically until Nov. 17, 2013?).

Thanks so so much!

Also I do hope there will be Trip Reports!  Have a great cruise!

Jen


----------



## rn4val

Here in ft lauderdale. Looking forward to meeting everyone. This week


----------



## WebmasterLeah

Posting from the airplane - Ft Lauderdale here we come!

Just wondered if anyone knew where/how/if we can to get our passports stamped at any of the ports?


----------



## safetymom

If you are taking the Dreams bus tomorrow to the port and would like my contact number please send me a PM.

We start the big adventure at 8 AM tomorrow morning.  See you all then.   

Kathy


----------



## OKW Lover

The bus left the dolphin on time at 9:15


----------



## mdvlprof

Have fun, everyone. 

If I weren't going on vacation in a couple weeks myself, I'd be soooo jealous.


----------



## OKW Lover

Almost at the rest stop. Some where around ft pierce.


----------



## Wimpy

We may have some fudge left for those on the ship.  Just depends if Kathy eats it all.


----------



## wdwscout

Have fun everyone!! 

Please post pics!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Have a great cruise!


----------



## sayhello

Y'all have fun!    I know it will be hard, but give it a try! 

Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

In St. Thomas today. Having fun and Val got something sparkly.


----------



## Justin Jett

OKW Lover said:


> In St. Thomas today. Having fun and Val got something sparkly.



Sparkling Muscatel, the finest wine of Idaho.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

OKW Lover said:


> In St. Thomas today. Having fun and Val got something sparkly.



Pics please!!!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

*NikkiBell* said:


> Pics please!!!!!



Of St Thomas?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Wishing all of our cruisers a big welcome home!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

OKW Lover said:


> Of St Thomas?


----------



## OKW Lover

We are back.  Some pictures will be posted later. No blackmail pictures though.


----------



## safetymom

It's good to be home but missing my fellow cruisers.


----------



## Wimpy

Had a great time, sad its over.  At least we have a day to spend at EPCOT tomorrow.  Going to splitsville today.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

We've been home for a a while but dealing with an issue.  I did something dumb - in my rush to get our luggage in our car so I could make sure I was available to help the folks get on the bus I picked up the wrong suitcase.

I picked up a strangers suit bag that looks identical to ours 

Had to contact the person and apologize and let them know we will send them their's then had to wait for RCCL to call us back to let us know if they have ours.  Luckily they do and they will be sending it to us.

The good news is it all worked out - I just feel like an idiot 

Other than that we had a great cruise and loads of fun!!!  Our fellow cruisers were a blast and the casino is evil.....


----------



## sayhello

Glad everyone had a good time!  

Sayhello


----------



## relspeak

Had a great time. Loved the ship & the fellow cruisers, all 1700 international guests!  Aw, you Diser's are ok also.  Had my suitcases sent right to the airport so I didn't get a better one like John did.  I knew he was more clever than I am.   Enjoyed seeing our friends and meeting new ones.  Came home last night and found I have a copy of Dream It! Do It! personally autographed to me by Marty Sklar.  And I was just hoping I could borrow a copy to read.  Sorry, just had to brag a little.


----------



## NitroStitch

I had such a great time!  Thank you to John and Kevin and Tracey and all those who worked so hard to make this cruise so much fun!  

SO not ready to deal with reality now...  

Sorry about what happened with the suitcase mixup, John!  I'm glad it's all going to work out.  As much as you travel, it's good that you haven't had that happen until now.


----------



## mikelan6

I had an amazing time ... especially at Bingo!  

May I suggest that the gift basket for next cruise include Airborne ... I know a few of us got mild colds on the ship.


----------



## rn4val

Thanks to Tracey,and all the podcast team for organizing this great cruise.. Loved the dinner at Giovanni's and all the wonderful gifts. Enjoyed meeting Jeff and Val. Sorry didn't get to meet anyone else.  Had a fun time at bingo. The trip went entirely too fast.


----------



## Wimpy

We just got back into Harrisburg today.  Had a great time meeting everyone.  Looking forward to the next one we can attend.

And remember to poke and fold.


----------



## OKW Lover

rn4val said:


> Thanks to Tracey,and all the podcast team for organizing this great cruise.. Loved the dinner at Giovanni's and all the wonderful gifts. *Enjoyed meeting Jeff and Val*. Sorry didn't get to meet anyone else.  Had a fun time at bingo. The trip went entirely too fast.



We enjoyed chatting with you as well!


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

I put quite a few pictures up on Flickr from the cruise and our day after the cruise at Epcot.  Feel free to check them out!  

http://flickr.com/gp/jayme_neumyer/L3HHz5/

I had a great time and it was wonderful to meet everyone!


----------



## OKW Lover

If I've done this right, you should be able to look at my pictures on Flickr by clicking here.


----------



## mcd2745

mikelan6 said:


> I had an amazing time ... especially at Bingo!
> 
> May I suggest that the gift basket for next cruise include Airborne ... I know a few of us got mild colds on the ship.





Some of us even got the flu  and were quarantined to our staterooms. Oh well, outside of that unfortunate turn of events, we had a great time. Thanks to the DIS/Dreams Unlimited team for all the nice gifts and surprises.


----------



## mskayo

I'm so sorry for those that got hit with the flu or cold bugs, I didn't know about that when I was on the ship. We were fortunate to fully enjoy the cruise in good health.
If I start listing the fun stuff and great times we had the internet will run out of room so I'll just say 
WOW THANKS DREAMS UNLIMITED AND RCCL FOR A GREAT WEEK
Everyone was so nice and the Dreams Team was amazing. Tracey was the absolute best-est and I now declare myself the President of the Kevin Klose Fan Club. The two of them made these cruise newbies feel right at home.
Congratulations to the Bingo winners (soooo jealous!) and the birthday girl.

So John and Tracey.....Hows about DisCruise 2.0 RCCL Alaska?


----------



## WebmasterLeah

We had such a great time on this cruise!  It was fun to explore a new ship and it was great to meet so many new DIS friends!  Looking forward to the next one!!


----------



## Wimpy

mskayo said:


> So John and Tracey.....Hows about DisCruise 2.0 RCCL Alaska?



I say in 2015 on Quantum of the Seas out of NJ.


----------



## sayhello

Wimpy said:


> I say in 2015 on Quantum of the Seas out of NJ.


That's a long way to cruise to Alaska!!! 

Sayhello


----------



## LionKingRules84

First let me thank Dreams Unlimited for a fabulous time, the on board events(especially Giovanni's Table) and the transfer to the port. I really loved the gifts in the stateroom and meeting old friends even though I was sleep deprived from my post stay at the Swan. I do regret not talking to all off you more but loved speaking with whoever we were able to. 

Unfortunately my husband and I did not have the smoothest Cruise to put it lightly but non of it was fault of the group or Dreams Unlimited. I am thankful we did not get sick but we did end up waiting a lot of the Cruise for food for my husband. Apparently Royal Caribbean is not as accommodating as they advertise for food allergies, gluten especially. We did our research and informed them before getting on the ship but apparently no one knew even after 3 days on the ship that my husband had a allergy we were still told to give at least 24 hours notice before arriving at the main dining room or restaurant of choice. Even if we did that a lot of his dishes still took longer and often we were told that he would have to pick something else(even if the menu said there was a gluten option for that dish). The two that were the winners were Giovanni's table who remembered us and were the quickest at accommodating my husband. The Park Cafe did have a separate roast beef for those with allergies but often it took forever to get someone to find it. The first time we got someone in the know and that was great but the next day we were told that it didn't exist(apparently it was a miscommunication and the guy thought my husband wanted a gluten free roll and all he wanted was the beef). An hour later he was finally able to get his roast beef but they had to go find someone before he was able to get it, this was 24 hours after we walked in and that individual knew exactly what to do. The whole week was like this unfortunately. We did have an amazing waiter twice at Chops who remembered us though. 150 Central Park was a LONG dinner since they ended up having difficulty modifying the menu for my husband. Also the only desert he was able to have the entire week was Creme Brulee, that was it. Although Giovanni's had a custard desert he was able to have that he said was the biggest winner, again Giovanni's was amazing! This was also after staying at Disney and informing the restaurants there at the last minute of my husband's allergy and they had no problem accommodating him and it never took longer than my food. 

I also encountered a bit to many rude people on the ship that often altered my mood and I had a pretty big anxiety attack the first night and the following morning on top of a problem with the private flow rider reservation that was canceled on us after being changed from monday to sunday. Apparently they need at least 4 to 8 people for the private flow rider and if they don't have enough people they just cancel it and don't have it. The couple(who we didn't know) who was suppose to go with us canceled at the last minute to do an excursion in Nassau so that screwed us out of that and our only options left for the rest of the week was 6:15 in the evening around dinner time. 

Again though I enjoyed the group and Dreams Unlimited made it special. I unfortunately don't think I'll do another cruise anytime in the near future but certainly enjoyed hanging out with everyone that went and if I can afford a Podcast cruise with Disney someday if you are still having them I might try it but not Royal Caribbean again.


----------



## mikelan6

Question:  Did anyone else encounter any sea sickness or land sickness when they got on land?

I don't think I've ever been on a ship with so little motion and NO land sickness afterwards.


----------



## WebmasterLeah

There was hardly any movement on the cruise, yet I've still been "swaying" since I got home Saturday night.  I get dizzy very easily though, so I'm not surprised.

I'm also still stuck on Eastern time and keep waking up way too early.


----------



## Wimpy

This was probably the least motion I have ever felt on a cruise.  Normally it takes a week to get my land legs back, but I had no issues this trip.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## CanadianDISfan

We had an amazing time on the Oasis and want to thank the DIS for giving us so many extra fun activities to take part in!  The gifts in our stateroom were appreciated too and such a surprise!  Thank you!

I wish we'd had the time to talk to everyone but we did get to chat with lots of Disers and the Podcast Team so that was fun! 

I'm sometimes prone to motion sickness but didn't feel a thing on this massive ship, neither during nor after.  We did feel a bit under the weather on the bus trip back to MCO so we sat in the back of the bus so as not to spread any possible germs.  Kathy called us the "back of the bus people"! lol  Luckily it didn't turn into a cold or flu and we're fine back at home too!  Hope everyone who got sick feels better real soon!

We would love to do a Disney Cruise with the Dis one day!!  Until then...I'll keep daydreaming about Disney!!

Gabriella


----------



## safetymom

CanadianDISfan said:


> We had an amazing time on the Oasis and want to thank the DIS for giving us so many extra fun activities to take part in!  The gifts in our stateroom were appreciated too and such a surprise!  Thank you!
> 
> I wish we'd had the time to talk to everyone but we did get to chat with lots of Disers and the Podcast Team so that was fun!
> 
> I'm sometimes prone to motion sickness but didn't feel a thing on this massive ship, neither during nor after.  We did feel a bit under the weather on the bus trip back to MCO so we sat in the back of the bus so as not to spread any possible germs.  Kathy called us the "back of the bus people"! lol  Luckily it didn't turn into a cold or flu and we're fine back at home too!  Hope everyone who got sick feels better real soon!
> 
> We would love to do a Disney Cruise with the Dis one day!!  Until then...I'll keep daydreaming about Disney!!
> 
> Gabriella
> @WDWGabby on Twitter



Maybe I should have sat in the back of the bus.  I got a lovely cold from the cruise.


----------



## mcd2745

It was an incredibly smooth cruise, hardly any movement at all. Some credit for that certainly goes to the incredible technology and engineering of the ship, some should go to the Captain and his crew, but most credit should probably go to Mother Nature. What incredible weather we had! Just about every day, looking out at the sea, we couldn't believe how calm the waters were. It was like glass. We were definitely very fortunate in that regard.


----------



## NitroStitch

safetymom said:


> Maybe I should have sat in the back of the bus.  I got a lovely cold from the cruise.



I think I got the plague from the cruise. Worse than a cold, a little less than the flu and definitely no fun.  The cruise was worth it though.


----------



## Mickeefan

I had originally signed up for this cruise, but had to cancel. I certainly hope they do another one. I just can't afford the prices on the Disney ships.


----------



## mcd2745

NitroStitch said:


> I think I got the plague from the cruise. Worse than a cold, a little less than the flu and definitely no fun.  The cruise was worth it though.





After my bout with the flu, and then DW not feeling great, we started noticing that it seemed like everyone onbard was coughing. There was something definitely going around. 

Maybe RCI should be forcing those antibacterial wipes on everyone like DCL does. They have the Purell dispensers everywhere, but you can't count on everyone to use them.


----------



## NitroStitch

mcd2745 said:


> After my bout with the flu, and then DW not feeling great, we started noticing that it seemed like everyone onbard was coughing. There was something definitely going around.
> 
> Maybe RCI should be forcing those antibacterial wipes on everyone like DCL does. They have the Purell dispensers everywhere, but you can't count on everyone to use them.



I definitely took advantage of the Purell dispensers often, but many of them were out, and I noticed far too many people avoiding them entirely.  I prefer DCL's policy for the wipes, personally.  Especially now...


----------



## C-Rad

What a great time our family had on the cruise!  Sun, drinks, food and Caribbean water  what could be better?

We want to thank the Dreams/Podcast crew for everything they did to make this trip possible.  The in-room gifts, events and dinner at Giovannis were fabulous.  (Did I really just say fabulous?)  Meeting everyone was wonderful and Patti and I look forward to seeing some (all?) of you again on another cruise or maybe an ABD trip!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

Sorry it has taken me so long to come here and post.  As soon as we got back we released PCC 5.0 and I have barely seen daylight since!!!!

I want to thank each and every one of you for making this cruise so amazing.  I loved seeing old friends and meeting many new ones.  The ship was fantastic and I thought the new events we tried on this ship went well.  The size of our group made the buyout at Giovanni's possible and definitely a highlight for everyone--who knew I had mad skills as a Restaurant hostess!!!

Chris gets sea sick but was fine this sailing.  I get terrible "land motion" when I return from a cruise and had none this time!  Chris brought the same cold home many of you mention, I am making him keep his distance!!  Apparently my slight OCD and obsession with hand washing helped me in this area...or perhaps those with colds were not in the casino!!!

The casino was good to me and I got to leave wth more money than I left them.  I never did find time for a cupcake from the cupcake store or an Ice cream from the Boardwalk.  I gained an appreciation for the musical Hairspray and on the last night we finally saw Vin Diesel 

I returned with some shiny diamonds and Chris a fancy watch.  And I am the proud owner of a new Coach Bag (okay 2!).

Some of you have signed up for PCC 5.0 and I look forward to seeing you again!  

I also heard from many of you that wanted to know where we could do RCCL again.  Some want Alaska, others the Quantum of the Seas.  I say why not both??  I can't promise they will be full DIS productions with live Podcast recordings and the whole DIS Unplugged team, but there is no reason a group of like minded people can't choose a week to sail together!  I would really like to put together an Alaska group for 2015 with Royal Caribbean and if there is enough interest we can do a second sailing that year for the Quantum or another ship.  

We still have some time before RCL releases the 2015 Alaska but something to keep in the back of our minds. 

Thank you all again for making this cruise so wonderful.  I look forward to seeing all of you again on a future sailing!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Glad you finally got some breathing room Tracey!  

Val & I booked Alaska on the Radiance for August 2014 while on board.  However, if there is interest in a DIS Alaska cruise for 2015 we could be persuaded to switch.  

Keep us posted!


----------



## mcd2745

What is the difference between a "Podcast Cruise" and a "DIS Cruise"? Is it simply one is on DCL vs. RCI?


----------



## Wimpy

mcd2745 said:


> What is the difference between a "Podcast Cruise" and a "DIS Cruise"? Is it simply one is on DCL vs. RCI?



I believe so, but Pete said on the one show he wanted to change the names.  I say they call it iCruiseWithFriends.  

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

I think DIS cruise was introduced to replace the name "Not Podcast Cruise".  It was felt there needed to be a different name to differentiate between RCL and DCL.

I assume DIS cruise will stick,but you never know!!!


----------



## mskayo

DSNYDREAMER said:


> The casino was good to me and I got to leave wth more money than I left them.  I never did find time for a cupcake from the cupcake store or an Ice cream from the Boardwalk.  I gained an appreciation for the musical Hairspray and on the last night we finally saw Vin Diesel



HeeHee Vin Diesel. My husband said he saw him. I told him no way, just a buff bald guy.


----------



## Mickeefan

DSNYDREAMER said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to come here and post.  As soon as we got back we released PCC 5.0 and I have barely seen daylight since!!!!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for making this cruise so amazing.  I loved seeing old friends and meeting many new ones.  The ship was fantastic and I thought the new events we tried on this ship went well.  The size of our group made the buyout at Giovanni's possible and definitely a highlight for everyone--who knew I had mad skills as a Restaurant hostess!!!
> 
> Chris gets sea sick but was fine this sailing.  I get terrible "land motion" when I return from a cruise and had none this time!  Chris brought the same cold home many of you mention, I am making him keep his distance!!  Apparently my slight OCD and obsession with hand washing helped me in this area...or perhaps those with colds were not in the casino!!!
> 
> The casino was good to me and I got to leave wth more money than I left them.  I never did find time for a cupcake from the cupcake store or an Ice cream from the Boardwalk.  I gained an appreciation for the musical Hairspray and on the last night we finally saw Vin Diesel
> 
> I returned with some shiny diamonds and Chris a fancy watch.  And I am the proud owner of a new Coach Bag (okay 2!).
> 
> Some of you have signed up for PCC 5.0 and I look forward to seeing you again!
> 
> I also heard from many of you that wanted to know where we could do RCCL again.  Some want Alaska, others the Quantum of the Seas.  I say why not both??  I can't promise they will be full DIS productions with live Podcast recordings and the whole DIS Unplugged team, but there is no reason a group of like minded people can't choose a week to sail together!  I would really like to put together an Alaska group for 2015 with Royal Caribbean and if there is enough interest we can do a second sailing that year for the Quantum or another ship.
> 
> We still have some time before RCL releases the 2015 Alaska but something to keep in the back of our minds.
> 
> Thank you all again for making this cruise so wonderful.  I look forward to seeing all of you again on a future sailing!!



Hi, Tracey! I was booked on this cruise and then had to cancel. I never thought I would say it, but I'd be interested in a DIS cruise to Alaska in 2015. I'm sure you don't have any list started or anything, so I'll just keep watching the DISboards and listening to the DISunplugged!

It sounds like this cruise was a success. I sure hope they keep doing them, I just can't afford the Disney cruise line prices & besides, I'm Emerald level with RCCL enjoy those perks when I sail with them.


----------



## Wimpy

So somewhat stupid question.


Are the dreams mugs we got on the cruise dishwasher safe?


----------



## NitroStitch

DSNYDREAMER said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to come here and post.  As soon as we got back we released PCC 5.0 and I have barely seen daylight since!!!!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for making this cruise so amazing.  I loved seeing old friends and meeting many new ones.  The ship was fantastic and I thought the new events we tried on this ship went well.  The size of our group made the buyout at Giovanni's possible and definitely a highlight for everyone--who knew I had mad skills as a Restaurant hostess!!!
> 
> Chris gets sea sick but was fine this sailing.  I get terrible "land motion" when I return from a cruise and had none this time!  Chris brought the same cold home many of you mention, I am making him keep his distance!!  Apparently my slight OCD and obsession with hand washing helped me in this area...or perhaps those with colds were not in the casino!!!
> 
> The casino was good to me and I got to leave wth more money than I left them.  I never did find time for a cupcake from the cupcake store or an Ice cream from the Boardwalk.  I gained an appreciation for the musical Hairspray and on the last night we finally saw Vin Diesel
> 
> I returned with some shiny diamonds and Chris a fancy watch.  And I am the proud owner of a new Coach Bag (okay 2!).
> 
> Some of you have signed up for PCC 5.0 and I look forward to seeing you again!
> 
> I also heard from many of you that wanted to know where we could do RCCL again.  Some want Alaska, others the Quantum of the Seas.  I say why not both??  I can't promise they will be full DIS productions with live Podcast recordings and the whole DIS Unplugged team, but there is no reason a group of like minded people can't choose a week to sail together!  I would really like to put together an Alaska group for 2015 with Royal Caribbean and if there is enough interest we can do a second sailing that year for the Quantum or another ship.
> 
> We still have some time before RCL releases the 2015 Alaska but something to keep in the back of our minds.
> 
> Thank you all again for making this cruise so wonderful.  I look forward to seeing all of you again on a future sailing!!



Thank you for making the cruise so wonderful!  It would be really cool to do another RCCL cruise, and I've wanted to see Alaska for a long time.  We'd have to go for a balcony then, for sure.   Hopefully timing and pricing will work out for us to do that or the Quantum (or both)!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Gang

We're going to remove this thread as a 'sticky soon so it will no longer be at the top of this board.

You can still keep the conversation going and keep the post 'alive' just know that it may not be on the first page.

Thanks
John


----------



## WebmasterLeah

mskayo said:


> HeeHee Vin Diesel. My husband said he saw him. I told him no way, just a buff bald guy.



So... interesting turn of events for our Vin Diesel sightings.  This morning, I opened up the latest US Weekly and there's a picture of Vin with his daughter at a ceremony in Hollywood.  He was awarded a Star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.  On August 26.  When we were on the cruise.  So, unless he flew home from Nassau and was gone for the day at sea, then rejoined the ship in St. Thomas, it wasn't Vin.  Just an imposter.  A very good-looking imposter, but an imposter none the less.  And I was so excited about my star-sighting.


----------



## NitroStitch

WebmasterLeah said:


> So... interesting turn of events for our Vin Diesel sightings.  This morning, I opened up the latest US Weekly and there's a picture of Vin with his daughter at a ceremony in Hollywood.  He was awarded a Star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.  On August 26.  When we were on the cruise.  So, unless he flew home from Nassau and was gone for the day at sea, then rejoined the ship in St. Thomas, it wasn't Vin.  Just an imposter.  A very good-looking imposter, but an imposter none the less.  And I was so excited about my star-sighting.



Well, I guess Vin has a twin!    I finally ran into him (the Vin Twin) on the stairs on the last evening. He was polite when he nearly ran into me.


----------



## WebmasterLeah

We could always live by the old adage "What happens on DIS Cruise, stays on DIS cruise!"  and not let anyone know he was a fake.  We've all told our friends and family and were excited about our brush with fame.  Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## NitroStitch

WebmasterLeah said:


> We could always live by the old adage "What happens on DIS Cruise, stays on DIS cruise!"  and not let anyone know he was a fake.  We've all told our friends and family and were excited about our brush with fame.  Let's just leave it at that.



Works for me!


----------



## OKW Lover

OKW Lover said:


> If I've done this right, you should be able to look at my pictures on Flickr by clicking here.



Has anybody tried this?  I'm curious to know if I set the permissions correctly.


----------



## Circusgirl

OKW Lover said:


> Has anybody tried this?  I'm curious to know if I set the permissions correctly.



I get a message that the page is private.


----------



## OKW Lover

Circusgirl said:


> I get a message that the page is private.



Thanks Heather - that's what I was afraid of.  I'll see if I can figure out how to make it public without exposing (see what I did there) the rest of my portfolio.

ETA - I think I fixed the permissions on this link.  Would appreciate somebody trying it to be sure it works for them.


----------



## Disney Enabler

I tried your link and I got in.  I even saw the picture of Michael and me.  

I will have to look through the rest of them.  It was so much fun sharing this cruise with you and Val.  I look forward to when our paths will cross again.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Disney Enabler said:


> I tried your link and I got in.  I even saw the picture of Michael and me.
> 
> I will have to look through the rest of them.  It was so much fun sharing this cruise with you and Val.  I look forward to when our paths will cross again.
> 
> Carol
> It's a great day to be alive!!!



Glad you were able to see them Carol.  Val & I so enjoyed spending time with the two of you on board and in the parks.  At a minimum we will see you on PCC 5.0.  Hopefully sometime before then as well.  Please keep us informed of your travel plans to the east coast and we will let you know when we travel to the west coast.


----------



## Disney Enabler

Jeff -- I was wondering if you could share the picture of Michael and me with us.  I went on Flicker but I can't capture it.  It is always nice to have pictures where we are both smiling and have our eyes open.  

Thanks
Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## WebmasterLeah

Our family has had some great experiences with the Disney Cruise Line kids clubs  the Oceaneer Club and the Oceaneer Lab  so, as we sailed on the Oasis of the Seas for DIS Cruise 1.0, we were eager to try out Royal Caribbeans Adventure Ocean kids activities center. 

Read more about the experience here:

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2013/09/29/...it-stack-up-to-disneys-oceaneer-club-and-lab/


----------

